# Please prove to me that blacks are our equals?



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case. 

Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?


----------



## IanC (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew- every race has individuals at every point on the normal curve. because there are six times as many whites that means there are just as many dull whites as dull blacks. what do you want to do with the dull whites?

I realize there are not as many bright blacks proportionally but that does not make them less than human. but it does knock the crap out of the excuse that blacks as a group have less success because of white racism. they have less success because they have a lower group average intelligence level which predicts lower achievement regardless of race.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

IanC said:


> Matthew- every race has individuals at every point on the normal curve. because there are six times as many whites that means there are just as many dull whites as dull blacks. what do you want to do with the dull whites?
> 
> I realize there are not as many bright blacks proportionally but that does not make them less than human. but it does knock the crap out of the excuse that blacks as a group have less success because of white racism. they have less success because they have a lower group average intelligence level which predicts lower achievement regardless of race.



Here are the racial differences within the populations.

IQ DIFFERENCES!Difference between the races by percentage of that race per iq.

Black
5% of the black race has a 110 iq or higher
16% of the black race has a 100 iq or higher
40% of the black race has a 90 iq or higher
30% of the black race has a 80 iq or lower
18% of the black race has a 75 iq or lower
10% of the black race has a 70 iq or lower 

The white race
Avg at 100-102(50%)
40% above 105 iq
26-27% above 110 iq
18% above 115 iq
10% above 120 iq
35% below 95 iq
15% below 85 iq

This graph shows Asians, Whites, Hispanics and finally blacks per percentage of iq. Blacks are by far the lowest of all groups! 

Difference between the races - Science and world events Wiki
Look at the graph for Whites, East Asians, Meso's, blacks that are below this. Should show anyone with two braincells that blacks aren't on par with us. 





Brain size and frontal lobe of the three races... 

Race, Evolution, and Behavior: 

Intelligence and Brain Size 

My article with C. D. Ankney "Brain Size and Cognitive Ability" in the 1996 issue of the journal Psychonomic Bulletin and Review surveyed all the published research on this topic. It included studies that used the state-of-the-art technique known as Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) which gives a very good image of the human brain. There were eight of these studies with a total sample size of 381 adults. The overall correlation between IQ and brain size measured by MRI is 0.44. This is much higher than the 0.20 correlation found in earlier research using simple head size measures (though 0.20 is still significant). The MRI brain size/IQ correlation of 0.44 is as high as the correlation between social class at birth and adult IQ. 

Race Differences in Brain Size 

Added by MatthurricaneChart 7 shows that there are race differences in brain size. Orientals average 1 cubic inch more brain matter than Whites, and Whites average a very large 5 cubic inches more than Blacks. Since one cubic inch of brain matter contains millions of brain cells and hundreds of millions of connections, brain size differences help to explain why the races differ in IQ.
Size of the brain and other topics related to iq backed by science!&#8195;&#8195; The single most important trait that man has is his intelligence and therefore its absence is the single most important primitive trait. A population could have primitive bodies, but if they have a high average intelligence they can nevertheless build a great civilization and have a relatively high standard of living. It is anyone&#8217;s guess what the minimum average intelligence required today for a population to create and maintain a modern civilization might be, but it can be safely said that 67, the average for today&#8217;s sub-Saharan Africans (Lynn, 2006a, p 37),


Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic
A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.

The lead article in the June 2005 issue of Psychology, Public Policy and Law, a journal of the American Psychological Association, examined 10 categories of research evidence from around the world to contrast "a hereditarian model (50% genetic-50% cultural) and a culture-only model (0% genetic-100% cultural)." 

----

I think we should push gene enhancement of intelligence. Slowly limitinating all gene pools below 90. It's morally the right thing to do.  Considering they have a much higher murder, rape and violent crime rate because of their lower intelligence=bad for our society. It isn't really debating rather they're human or another species of such.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 27, 2012)

if everyone was considered an individual instead of a member of an ethnic sub-group, then there would be no racial "gaps"

Unfortunately, "civil rights groups" such as the NAACP want to classify everyone for their own gain. 

Keep stirring the shit or go out of existence.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



No.


----------



## waltky (Sep 27, 2012)

Uncle Ferd says...

... Don't Affirmative Action answer dat question?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 27, 2012)

Such data doesn't exist. All the evidence points to black inferiority and everyone knows it; esp blacks.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



These differences are documented from schools. Looking at the stats from schools then the data is indisputable. Now research the data on home schooled kids. When comparing the data from home schooled children, the learning gap is almost invisible among all races. So If we have this huge gap among school children and not among home schooled children (who data shows are smarter) the question becomes how come kids at school don't do nearly as well as kids schooled at home. In fact if you took the smartest group of white school children and pitted them against the smartest group of black home schooled children. The black kids would blow them away. Because as a whole, home schooled kids are much smarter that school kids. Then there is the conundrum of the Harlem Children's Zone. Here we have black public school kids that test as good or better than white kids. This has turned the education world on it's head. Everyone wants to know why Geoffrey Canada can do what what no one else has been able to do.


----------



## Aristotle (Sep 27, 2012)

BBCAmerica don't waste your time I mean look at Matthew's signature, it speaks for itself


----------



## Colin (Sep 27, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> BBCAmerica don't waste your time I mean look at Matthew's signature, it speaks for itself



It's a pathetic attempt by Matthew to raise his personal feelgood factor because he hates the fact that his IQ is a lot lower than that of most blacks.


----------



## rdean (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



I can say with absolute certainly, there is NO ONE who is your "equal".


----------



## IanC (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew- every race has individuals at every point on the normal curve. because there are six times as many whites that means there are just as many dull whites as dull blacks. what do you want to do with the dull whites?
> ...



gene enhancement?

survival of the fittest is the only way to do that and our society isnt going to go down that road.

incentives to increase reproduction by the fittest members of our society could have some impact but the screams of 'elitism' would be deafening.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



They aren't your equals.... you need to work on your intellect to equal the average black. 

Just so you know, people are individuals - regardless of race, color or creed - hence, you are not 'smarter' just because you're white. I can prove that with statistics if you are not smart enough to get it. 

The links you obsess over are bullshit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

BBCAmerica said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Do you have any links for this? I came across a webpage that shown that blacks raised by whites still have about a 10 point gap. Rushton is respectable within the field of intelligence. Race, Evolution, and Behavior: Further down this page Rushton also explains this.


Here is some interesting information

4.Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks. 
5.
Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89. 

6.
Racial Admixture Studies. Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100. 

7.
IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100. 

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2005/04/26/9530.aspx


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

rdean said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Small minds don't ask questions...Just follow like a sheep. 

I wish there was more research into this.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew....in your case they are your superiors


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



so you think mentlly handicapped children are less human?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 27, 2012)

Impact of health on intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2012)

I cant remember who it was that said it, but it was a few years back.. went something like this.. "if we aborted all black fetuses, we would solve the crime rate" lol P.S. im not racist, just thought it would fit in here


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



No,

This isn't about being human or not.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

TNHarley said:


> I cant remember who it was that said it, but it was a few years back.. went something like this.. "if we aborted all black fetuses, we would solve the crime rate" lol P.S. im not racist, just thought it would fit in here



Holds some truth with 52.2% of all murders being caused by blacks. We must discuss the problem if we wish to attempt to fix it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew....in your case they are your superiors



Really,

I'm a A student in every math class I've taken. Very few blacks have made it as far as I. 

This is all you fuckers have...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Impact of health on intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Explains some of it within Africa. Not our fault that they can't take care of themselves.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 27, 2012)

what good are you to this country?

your a fucking raicst piece of pig shit.

Your worse by far than the people you hate


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew....in your case they are your superiors



Damn straight.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 27, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> what good are you to this country?
> 
> your a fucking raicst piece of pig shit.
> 
> Your worse by far than the people you hate



LOL,

You just don't have the brains to debate the science.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2012)

I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?

That being the case, all this reflects is that blacks have received inferior education at home and in school.

The claim otherwise reeks horribly of the racist attitude of Adolph Hitler and many of the early American and British progressive who founded organizations like Planned Parenthood whose main goal was to reduce the number of black born.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 27, 2012)

its fucking racist.

this mathew turd is a racist asshole.


His party will lose big time from now on in history right up until they stop being fucking racist


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew....in your case they are your superiors
> ...



Im surprised your not defending him


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 27, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 27, 2012)

longknife said:


> I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?
> 
> That being the case, all this reflects is that blacks have received inferior education at home and in school.
> 
> .




What an ignorant thing to say.  You have the IQ of a card table.


----------



## IanC (Sep 27, 2012)

longknife said:


> I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?
> 
> That being the case, all this reflects is that blacks have received inferior education at home and in school.


{Godwin's Law deletion}

while some questions presuppose previous learning most question deal with pattern recognition and inferring answers from available information. in fact, crystallized (learned) intelligence questions are less 'g' loaded, and blacks tend do better on them than highly 'g' loaded questions such as you would find in Raven's Matrices.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> BBCAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



As a matter of fact I do. Thing is you have to subscribe to get the entire articel but it is free for 7 days. This has the perfect title for you because it shoots all that bull shit you posted in the ass. Enjoy. Anh oh yeah. After you read this can you PUH-LEEZ explain to me how how all that other shit is for real if this is the case?


News and Views: Bad News for White Supremacists; Home-Schooled Blacks Do Just as Well as Homeschooled Whites on Standardized Tests
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P1-79392630.html

Now Home-Schooled Black Children Perform as Well as Home-Schooled Whites
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P1-121316120.html


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



If you have to have it proven to you then you are without hope on the subject.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. :





Everyone, regardless of race, is your superior, you idiot.


----------



## del (Sep 27, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



most of the black people i know would require oxygen deprivation to the brain for at least three minutes to be the intellectual equal of  the peckerwood op.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 27, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?
> ...




So, what did you say your PhD was in again?


----------



## del (Sep 27, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



oriental studies


----------



## Jtoomuch (Sep 28, 2012)

IanC said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?
> ...


----------



## rdean (Sep 28, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



I just have to say it again.  You have no equal.  You stand completely alone.  There is no competition between you and anyone else.   It would be impossible to score.


----------



## rdean (Sep 28, 2012)

rdean said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Oh, and I forgot to say, it may very well be "genetic".  The inbreeding can cause the little squigly things to "break down".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



From the link in your signature



> About
> 
> The Wikia Community Today
> Wikia operates the worlds largest network of collaboratively published video game, entertainment, and lifestyle content on the web through a trusted and customizable platform designed to help people share what they know and love.


You want "real data" But what are you using?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 29, 2012)

longknife said:


> That being the case, all this reflects is that blacks have received inferior education at home and in school.



could you please show some type of proof that an inferior education is received by blacks?

it makes no sense to me.

You might cite inner city schools, but they are relatively few when taking the entire US public school system into consideration


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 29, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> what good are you to this country?
> 
> your a fucking raicst piece of pig shit.
> 
> Your worse by far than the people you hate



ever read your own posts?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?


You don't really set the bar all that high, so how much intellect does one need?

I bet an amoeba can post higher scores than you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...


Well ok, but that doesn't prove him wrong.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Besides... we're all pink on the inside and share 99.99% of DNA.  

The difference between the palest of rich assholes and the darkest of po' dirt scratchers on a chemical level is nothing.

Face it folks, if humanity has a genetic issue, it's a LACK of diversity.... all of us are descended from a group of about 600 breeding individuals, a portion of whom walked out of Africa and systematically eliminated all their genetic cousins.

The smart money going forward is on the families who're smart enough to look beyond racial stereotypes and are willing to add a little mocha to the family latte, if love allows it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

There's two groups with two goals.
1# You that wants to experiment and likely will turn the entire world into Haiti.
2# Me that wants humanity to evolve into a class three civilization without disease or suffering. 


I choose 2#. We tried 1# with Africa and Haiti. Failed.

This is why I fight. 1# Isn't like it hasn't been tried and failed before.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

Impossible to pove.  Though some negroes may be equal to, or in some cases greater than, some white/Europeans, as a culture and as a race,  history, archeology, sociology, current events and common sense shows they are not equals.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well ok, but that doesn't prove him wrong.


That just proves him dumb and gives this country a black eye to the rest of the world.

But there is one saving grace to his comments, now we know how muslims feel when they're demonized for the lunatics in their society.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Well ok, but that doesn't prove him wrong.
> ...



insulting him is not proving him wrong. At least attack his source as I did.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Impossible to *pove*.  Though some negroes may be equal to, or in some cases greater than, some white/Europeans, as a culture and as a race,  history, archeology, sociology, current events and common sense shows they are not equals.


I'm sure they could spell better than you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> insulting him is not proving him wrong. At least attack his source as I did.


He's insulting every American in this country and taking one big shit on our American heritage.

American's believe* "all men are created equal",* that's part of what made this country great.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 29, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Matthew labors under the misapprehension that all whites are smarter than all blacks, and uses the mis-interpretation of statistics to back up his ludicrous argument. I find it funny that someone that dumb thinks he's smarter than anyone - regardless of race, color or creed. 

Since researchers have yet to define a concrete definition of IQ, the research cannot be compared in order to establish definite data on which to reach a solid conclusion. Research does tell us several interesting facts about IQ, such as:

It is influenced by a variety of factors, such as nurture and reward - having parents who prioritize education can add significantly to IQ, as can reward (research undertaken by paying students to reach a higher level than previously tested has been shown to increase IQ)... drug taking has a negative impact on IQ - recent research findings include a drop of an average 10 IQ points being a result of sustained, long term use of drugs such as cannabis. 

The only fact that can be established by this thread is that racists are all stupid. Regardless of their race, color or creed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> There's two groups with two goals.
> 1# You that wants to experiment and likely will turn the entire world into Haiti.
> 2# Me that wants humanity to evolve into a class three civilization without disease or suffering.
> 
> ...


We got no business trying anything, in any country, other than our own.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > insulting him is not proving him wrong. At least attack his source as I did.
> ...



It's not a 'belief', it's a principle on which our country was founded. And I completely embrace that principle... but to call it a 'belief' and claim that all Americans have to believe it is moronic. Another principle that this country is founded on is the freedom of the individual to believe as they choose.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew, when you say things like this you're as guilty of racism as Whoopie Goldberg saying that only blacks understand racism. This assumes that only blacks feel the pain of bigotry because of their genetics. This is closed minded at best. 

Maybe if you realized that people are people you wouldn't feel this way. Sure the black community may have their share of idiots but I feel that this is because of stereotypes rather than learning potential. Due to peer pressure blacks have huge roadblocks within their own race preventing them from succeeding or even trying to succeed. Some believe that "The Man" won't let you succeed so why even try. Negativity permeates black society, especially in inner-cities.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

rdean said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



At least I can ask questions and think freely about things. What are you a fucking sheep? LOL. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Matthew, when you say things like this you're as guilty of racism as Whoopie Goldberg saying that only blacks understand racism. This assumes that only blacks feel the pain of bigotry because of their genetics. This is closed minded at best.
> 
> Maybe if you realized that people are people you wouldn't feel this way. Sure the black community may have their share of idiots but I feel that this is because of stereotypes rather than learning potential. Due to peer pressure blacks have huge roadblocks within their own race preventing them from succeeding or even trying to succeed. Some believe that "The Man" won't let you succeed so why even try. Negativity permeates black society, especially in inner-cities.



I hope they succeed as I'm not holding them down. It is up to them.

I pray to god they do as we have taken the responsibility as a civilization.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



That's a collection of data from all of the net. Sat, ACT, iq, ect.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



This is kinda the problem with racism. It has no real place in the liberal society America was designed to be. No citizen has to prove their "worth" to other citizens under our current Constitution. That's why it's so important. Once you are a citizen, that comes with a plethora of rights, which, cannot be challenged or taken away by the capricious whims of other citizens.

No one has to "prove" their worth, equality or anything else. To anyone.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, when you say things like this you're as guilty of racism as Whoopie Goldberg saying that only blacks understand racism. This assumes that only blacks feel the pain of bigotry because of their genetics. This is closed minded at best.
> ...



The problem, Matthew, is that you are using mis-interpreted 'science' to justify your fear of black people. That's pathetic. Anyone with any intellectual honesty, and a modicum of the understanding of research methodology, knows that - without a concrete definition of IQ - one cannot draw any conclusions from the results of such research. However, by researching your posts on USMB, we can - with some confidence - state that you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > insulting him is not proving him wrong. At least attack his source as I did.
> ...



All men are created equal in the eyes of God. People are not equal. Can you plumb a new hospital to code and pass like I can?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, when you say things like this you're as guilty of racism as Whoopie Goldberg saying that only blacks understand racism. This assumes that only blacks feel the pain of bigotry because of their genetics. This is closed minded at best.
> ...



The major impediment on blacks in America is it's not popular to succeed unless it's sports, and maybe now politics.

Getting an education and applying it is frowned upon. Getting straight As is made fun of. Having children out of wedlock is encouraged, which is the number one reason for poverty among blacks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



I don't agree. Some people's primary motivation is to prove themselves. This causes ether failure or success. If you take away the need to prove yourself you take away competition and also take away the need or desire for excellence.......and any society that takes away that starts to deteriorate and crumble. Greece for example......Rome for an earlier example.


----------



## IanC (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Exactly right. Incompetent people think society runs on magic rather than knowledge and planning.

Everybody wants a good job, nice house, etc but the incompetent ones seem to think that they deserve it without actually producing anything.


----------



## JeannieD (Sep 29, 2012)

> The major impediment on blacks in America is it's not popular to succeed unless it's sports, and maybe now politics.
> 
> Getting an education and applying it is frowned upon. Getting straight As is made fun of. Having children out of wedlock is encouraged, which is the number one reason for poverty among blacks.



So in essence, their culture embraces failure and shuns achievement?


----------



## IanC (Sep 29, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> > The major impediment on blacks in America is it's not popular to succeed unless it's sports, and maybe now politics.
> >
> > Getting an education and applying it is frowned upon. Getting straight As is made fun of. Having children out of wedlock is encouraged, which is the number one reason for poverty among blacks.
> 
> ...



Stupid incompetent people? Yes 

Especially when they can survive by being supported by successful people. It is much easier to mock productive work than attempt it when past experience has shown that it is out of their reach.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 29, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Shallow is filled with rage and hatred. I wouldn't worry about 'agreeing' with his shit. It's a good thing not to agree with him, he's quite stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

We have seen several incoherent posts from several extremist righties that demonstrate they are not the emotional or intellectual equals of most Americans from responsible right to responsible left.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2012)

You're just spamming the board for no reason, Fakey. Everyone knows you are a far-left liberal democrat. EVERYONE.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Look up spamming, Unko, because you get it wrong again.

Several of the far extremist righties, just like you, are posting stupidly yet once again.

The only Everyone you speak for are the multiple voices in your head.


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



Galatians 3:28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.  

The Holy Bible


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew,

I am new to this board, I have skimmed through this thread. You clearly have a case to prove. What I want to know is what your proposed solution is? You've done a good deal of research, you have a clear opinion on the matter, so what is your plan? I don't want to invoke Godwin's Law here and take the easy path, so I'll leave it up to you to explain what we are to do about this apparent problem. It does not do to have as strong an opinion as you do without a solution. Please enlighten us.


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2012)

Matty, you racist cocksucker:

Go suck another bag of dicks.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't know why Fakey decided he had to spam up this thread with this little BS act.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Unkotare is acting stupidly again.  Oh, well, I have my own little stalker.

Come on, stalker, squeak.


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBJDz4ylQO0]The Jerk (9/10) Movie CLIP - Navin Beats the Racists (1979) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Sep 29, 2012)

*Seems like it's ALWAYS white people who look like this calling blacks stupid who look like that:*


----------



## California Girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Jimmy_Jam said:


> Matthew,
> 
> I am new to this board, I have skimmed through this thread. You clearly have a case to prove. What I want to know is what your proposed solution is? You've done a good deal of research, you have a clear opinion on the matter, so what is your plan? I don't want to invoke Godwin's Law here and take the easy path, so I'll leave it up to you to explain what we are to do about this apparent problem. It does not do to have as strong an opinion as you do without a solution. Please enlighten us.



He hasn't done a 'good deal of research', he's read a few bullshit articles that he believes represent academic research. They don't. He's a fucking idiot.


----------



## rdean (Sep 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Jimmy_Jam said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew,
> ...



I know someone who refuses to read links because they "already know".  Only they don't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

rdean said:


> *Seems like it's ALWAYS white people who look like this calling blacks stupid who look like that:*



Dumb ass what kind of clothes you ware doesn't make you smart, or stupid. Only racist are concerned with how someone looks on the outside.


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2012)

rdean said:


> * * * *
> 
> *Seems like it's ALWAYS white people who look like this calling blacks stupid who look like that:*
> 
> * * * *



It seems like that to asshole racist libs like you.

The OP is a racist piece of shit.  But assholes like rderp don't even recognize that they wallow in racial stereotypes themselves.

You know:  those evil WHITE folks.

The moron rderps of the world may be low intelligence and easily persuaded by stereotypes, but at least they are fully predictable.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Sep 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Jimmy_Jam said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew,
> ...



Most people are biased in their research. Research follows the path of least resistance. If a Christian wants to prove the historicity of Jesus, then his/her mind will instinctively seek out that which serves that agenda and reject that which does not, and if that which they try to reject is too big to ignore, they will discredit it by any means necessary. The same holds true for an atheist setting out to _disprove_ the same thing. 

What I am trying to get at is what he proposes we do about whatever he feels he has proven.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Jimmy_Jam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Jam said:
> ...



What to do isn't easy as most of the whites here wouldn't accept it. 

For blacks that feel butthurt, I'd propose a back to africa program.
-$100,000 a piece
-First class flight to the african country of their choice
-They would get first in line for all aid directed to Africa


For blacks that wanted to try hard and be part of our society. I'd be willing to work out a deal with them. 
-More tutor help within education.
-A private college fund to advance blacks at the same level as whites.
-A program aimed at keeping black families together

Maybe we can set up something to open up a debate with each other about important issues. Debate is very important. 

Of course different people are going to have different thoughts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew, you need to immigrate to Israel.

Folks like you so piss people off they vote for people like Obama.

You are greatly outnumbered, always will be, then you will die and be forgotten with all your rage.

You sick little oink.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



I don't think I can prove that any blacks are equal to you.  I think they are all better than you, including OJ.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Funny how you only have bs like this...Proves that I have a point and you don't like it.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What point would that be Matthew?  That you are a racist?  That you are an embarrassment to whites who aren't racist?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Funny how you ignore the posts that directly contradict yours... by explaining the bullshit 'science' you're quoting... and outlining why it's bullshit. Proves that I have a point and you don't like it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe I'm an asshole and an extremist, but the data I post is all to true. 

Either improve yourself or don't blacks. *More* like me will sprout up to point it out to you.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> For blacks that feel butthurt, I'd propose a back to africa program.





Where do we send your inferior ass back to, loser?


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Maybe I'm an asshole and an extremist, but the data I post is all to true.
> 
> Either improve yourself or don't blacks. *More* like me will sprout up to point it out to you.



The DATA you post is pretty fucking suspect, to be candid.

And you have no clue as to how it may properly be interpreted.

Some things about the "charts" are notable.  YOU have no clue as to what those portions are.

Why would anybody have any obligation to prove to you that blacks are equal?

YOU have yet to demonstrate that blacks are anything else.  

And the burden is on you.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Maybe I'm an asshole and an extremist.




"Maybe"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




What BS? You cannot prove otherwise, and everything you've posted here indicates that you are inferior. You won't answer questions that might establish otherwise, so...


----------



## Politico (Sep 29, 2012)

You don't have to keep posting endless threads on the subject. We get it you hate black people and want them purged so the Aryans can rise again.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Politico said:


> You don't have to keep posting endless threads on the subject. We get it you hate black people and want them purged so the Aryans can rise again.



No,

I want them to improve and for them to understand that debate is the way to go.

52.2% of all murders in this country 
10% of the entire male population in prison
The top 20 deadliest cities in this country are mostly because of blacks
72% of black males leave their women to raise the child

Pointing this out is hate? Who's the one without an argument?


----------



## IanC (Sep 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



You guys haven't disproven any of Matthew's major points. Blacks as a group are more violent and less intelligent. That isn't a racist slur, its a statement of measured fact. The only argument you guys have is that blacks would be smarter and less violent if they were some how treated better. Well, whites would be more successful if they were treated better as well. Not only that, but the dividend for improving conditions for poor and dull whites would be higher.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 29, 2012)

I was commanded by and commanded very intelligent minorities, including blacks, Latinos, Muslims, women, and evangelicals.

Color had nothing to do with it, guys.

You will all die and be forgotten.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> All men are created equal in the eyes of God. People are not equal. Can you plumb a new hospital to code and pass like I can?


I can do the electrical per code and that includes getting the drawings stamped out by OSHPD.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

IanC said:


> Exactly right. Incompetent people think society runs on magic rather than knowledge and planning.
> 
> Everybody wants a good job, nice house, etc but the incompetent ones seem to think that they deserve it without actually producing anything.


I got my first job in 1974 when I was 17 for $2/hr and up until this past January, have been working ever since.  Paying my own way; my own taxes; and never taking a handout from any government service.

So fuck you and what you think!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> All men are created equal in the eyes of God. People are not equal.


If you're going to put it that way, then you (and the guy who started this thread) are in a world of shit come judgement day, because GOD is not a bigot.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

Politico said:


> You don't have to keep posting endless threads on the subject. We get it you hate black people and want them purged so the Aryans can rise again.



They still wouldn't rise again.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> I got my first job in 1974 when I was 17 for $2/hr and up until this past January, have been working ever since.




You must be due for a raise by now!


----------



## California Girl (Sep 30, 2012)

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > All men are created equal in the eyes of God. People are not equal.
> ...



Next, you're gonna tell us that God's a liberal.


----------



## editec (Sep 30, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?


 
Intellectual equals, you mean?

For purposes of argument, let's assume you are right.

So now what do you propose that we do about it?

Clearly you must have a plan for what we do if your are right, no?

So show us the plan.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Impossible to *pove*.  Though some negroes may be equal to, or in some cases greater than, some white/Europeans, as a culture and as a race,  history, archeology, sociology, current events and common sense shows they are not equals.
> ...




Lol, they could probably even recognize a typo over a spelling error also, unlike you are able to do evidently.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 30, 2012)

Matthew said:


> For blacks that wanted to try hard and be part of our society. I'd be willing to work out a deal with them.
> -More tutor help within education.
> -A private college fund to advance blacks at the same level as whites.
> -A program aimed at keeping black families together



Make a deal?  Sounds like more special treatment for blacks. We need to be colorblind and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 30, 2012)

editec said:


> Intellectual equals, you mean?
> 
> For purposes of argument, let's assume you are right.
> 
> ...



The plan should be to do nothing.  End all affirmative action programs and tell blacks it's up to them whether they sink or swim.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 30, 2012)

Politico said:


> You don't have to keep posting endless threads on the subject. We get it you hate black people and want them purged so the Aryans can rise again.



All the hate is by you liberals who support affirmative action, the govt mandated persecution of white people.  I don't know of anyone who calls for the persecution of blacks.


----------



## JeannieD (Sep 30, 2012)

editec said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Why is it always everyone else's responsibility to "do something about it?" Lowering standards to accommodate the less intelligent is certainly a big fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

America is not going to lower its standards or ideals to accomodate the stormfronters and their running dogs.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 30, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



To paraphrase Mark Twain, there are liars, fucking asshole liars and statistics.  You've proved you're a fucking asshole, and damn stupid.  Stupid because you promulgate hate, and hate breeds violence, something only stupid assholes covet.


----------



## Aristotle (Sep 30, 2012)

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew....in your case they are your superiors
> ...



LOL you said "I AM AN A STUDENT IN EVERY MATH CLASS I TAKE"

Just because your an A student at math doesn't mean your the smartest. Judging by the way you write, that is definitely apparent.

So again what's your highest level of education? I am willing to bet highschool maybe a sophmore or junior??


----------



## Aristotle (Sep 30, 2012)

IanC said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Prove what? His data is suspect and current statiscal research such as longitudinal studies show different results.

As far as intelligence its controversial and many time participating subjects may come bad backgrounds. If in fact there is some real significance then studies would include confounding variables such as environment, level of education of the parents, etc

I entertained this long enough though.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> [ the govt mandated persecution of white people. .






Are you being kept down? Is that why you're such a fucking loser?


----------



## BBCAmerica (Oct 1, 2012)

IanC said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Well I kinda did just that. I provided actual data links websites names and all sorts of shit he could research. He asked for it and I gave it to him and he asked for links and I gave them to him and he hasn't gotten back to me yet


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

The reason we go through this every two months has not changed.  The voting % by white males continues to decrease (about 31% this year), which means their political power decreases as well.

I am a white male, am successful, and am tired of the whiney white male losers here.  Grow up!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

I found my link!
NAEP - 2009 Reading: Grade 8 State Results

Black, white, asian by grade level!

MISS 8th grade for
blacks 240
Whites 267

AL
 268 for whites
 243 for blacks

Oregon
248 for blacks
269 for whites

Ohio 
247 for blacks
274 for whites

PA 
275 for Whites
244 for blacks

So blacks are why the south is held down!

Blacks are 240-250 across the nation
Whites are 265-275 across the nation


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

BBCAmerica said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Taking a sample of rich blacks and comparing them to poor white gang members. Isn't the best way to argue population.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

I found my link!
NAEP - 2009 Reading: Grade 8 State Results

Black, white, asian by grade level!

MISS 8th grade for
blacks 240
Whites 267

AL
 268 for whites
 243 for blacks

Oregon
248 for blacks
269 for whites

Ohio 
247 for blacks
274 for whites

PA 
275 for Whites
244 for blacks

So blacks are why the south is held down!

Blacks are 240-250 across the nation
Whites are 265-275 across the nation


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Math

NAEP - Mathematics 2011: Grade 8 State Results

Miss 
whites 283
black 255

Al
whites 280
black 250

Ga 
whites 290
black 262

OR
whites 287
black 263

Ohio
Blacks 263
Whites 295


Should be clear by now! This is what I call a fact.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

Give us the links for schools in the same demographic and same level of incomes.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Oct 2, 2012)

They are equal because they breathe.


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



whay difference does it make?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew clearly proves he is the inferior person here with his silly posting.


----------



## IanC (Oct 2, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



the problem is that many people just dont think any of this through, and confuse the different aspects. 

I believe that intelligence is the biggest factor in human success. it is certianly not the only factor, just the most important, the one that explains life trajectories better than anything else we can attempt to measure.

all intelligence tests, for as long as tests have been around, find that blacks are roughly one standard deviation lower than whites. tens of millions of data points in IQ tests, SATs, ACT, aptitude tests, etc, etc. there is no doubt that blacks as a group have less of the brain processing skills that we consider the basic building blocks of 'intelligence'.

you can't argue the existence of the gap but you can argue the reason for it. genetics is the biggest factor in body physiology, which includes the brain and how it functions. it is certainly not the only factor, just the most important one which explains body type and development better than anything else we can measure.

genetics is the reason behind the different size and shape of brains, the speed of impulses and the number of connections, etc, etc. MRI has vastly improved the ability to measure the parts of the brain that are intimately involved with thought and reasoning. the correlation coefficients make other types of scientists weep with envy. blacks follow the same rules of genetic inheritance as any other group but one of the most interesting aspects is that (american) blacks follow a 'regression to the mean' back to IQ85, whereas whites regress towards IQ100.

let's talk about environment, which includes culture. at the time of conception every baby has a genetically controlled top potential for intelligence. environment only reduces this potential, it cannot improve it. none of us ever achieves our top potential. this is where the leftist talking points come in. extremely bad nutrition, or injury, or illness can physically reduce the ability of the brain to grow and function. I am unaware of any studies that show traumatic injuries and illness so prevelent in blacks that there is measurable decrease in brain function. nor are there sizable portions of the black population that live under the extreme famine conditions that stunt tissue growth, in fact I believe obesity is much more common but I fail to see the mechanism of brain insult from being fat.

next comes the bad schools, low expectations, racism excuses. a child may not learn as much in a poor school but how does that get into his brain and damage it? are low expectations the product of racism or simply a realistic adaptation to the child's abilities? again, what is the mechanism that reaches in and damages the kid's brain? intelligence is there whether you measure it or not. why do poor schools, poor parents, crummy surroundings seem to effect blacks so much more than whites? why do blacks under favourable conditions still underperform whites under bad conditions? is there some mysterious 'factor X' that only affects blacks? dont laugh, it has been looked for and even proposed as an excuse (with a straight face).

culture is an excuse for under performance caused by bad character BUT it is not is not an excuse for the physical differences in brain activity that correlate to intelligence levels. 

to sum up - real difference in intelligence that can be measured either by test or by physiological differences. principally controlled by genetics that operate the same way in all races. poorly understood environmental component that defies logical correlation and a physical basis of explanation, which affects blacks all out of proportion to other races. 

Occam's Razor is needed here to cut away the bullshit that is needed to turn reality into 'everybody is equal in every way'.

PS the Armed Forces only accepts recruits with IQ90+. they tried taking lower, once on purpose and once by accident, and it was a disaster. so IQ90 is pretty close to the cut off for a trainable competent human that can be expected to perform a standard technology based job. most blacks are unable to meet the requirements.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

You don't have scientific data on all "blacks" to conclude 'most blacks are unable to meet the requirements.'


----------



## IanC (Oct 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You don't have scientific data on all "blacks" to conclude 'most blacks are unable to meet the requirements.'



black average for IQ is 85 and spread in a normal curve. by definition a cutoff of IQ90 will leave more than half below that threshhold


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have scientific data on all "blacks" to conclude 'most blacks are unable to meet the requirements.'
> ...



These people don't even bring real data to the debate...Yet, they can say this shit, ianc. These anti-racist make me laugh.

I posted the 4th and 8th grade data for every race and state a few post above yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

The point scoring for black is about 10 to 12 points higher than that, and white scores are inflated by 4 to 6 points.

The difference is cultural background and education, not genetics.

Try again.



IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have scientific data on all "blacks" to conclude 'most blacks are unable to meet the requirements.'
> ...


----------



## BBCAmerica (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> BBCAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



So are you saying that the kids that attend the Harlem Children's Zone are rich kids?
But never mind that. What I am saying is that if you take the best HOME SCHOOLED black kids and put the against the best PUBLIC or PRIVATE SCHOOLED white kids. The white kids would be toast. Also did you ever wonder why you never see these stats on racial achievement gaps abroad? Yeah because there aren't any. And I think that we all know that among industrialized nations we are far dummer than most.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You keep posting public school data. I already told you that this is old news. The new news is why is this data not the same when comparing home schooled kids or the black kids that attend the Harlem Children's Zone.
If this IQ shit is really real then how how can 100% of a poor black school out perform the entire state of NY?


PROMISE ACADEMY

100% of third graders at Promise Academies I and II tested at or above grade level on the math exam, outperforming their peers in New York State, New York City, District 5, and black and white students throughout the state

Over 98% of Promise Academy II's students scored at or above grade level on the math exam, outperforming their counterparts in New York State, New York City and District 5, as well as black and white students in New York State

In English and Language Arts (ELA), over 93% of Promise Academy I third graders tested at or above grade level, outperforming New York State, New York City and District 5 peers, as well as black and white students in New York State

Over 84% of Promise Academy II's students scored at or above grade level in ELA, outperforming on average their counterparts in New York State, New York City and District 5, as well as black students in New York City

In 2008, 93% of Promise Academy High School ninth graders passed the statewide Algebra Regents exam.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

The point is tht Matthew and Ianc and the rest of the racists are just that, racists, and they won't change.

We will just keep working on the children of racists as we do here in our schools, where we do a great job of education and a great job of respect for others.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2012)

BBCAmerica said:


> And I think that we all know that among industrialized nations we are far dummer than most.





No, "we" don't know that.


----------



## IanC (Oct 3, 2012)

BBCAmerica said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



BBCA- Im not sure of what you want me to take away from your link to HCZ. Canada has certainly done an excellent job but I dont see that comparing the results of a school where the student/teacher ratio is 6/1, the classroom hours are extended (almost double), no teacher's union to deal with, parental involvement is mandated, funding is tripled by donations, and Canada's charisma and leadership is given free reign, compared to average schools is meaningful.

here is an illustrative anecdote. I sent my kids to a small catholic high school where literally half of the incoming grade 8 boys were on the football team every year. they won the provincial championship 10 years in a row despite being considerably smaller in size than almost any other team. the odds against that happening are many billions to one. do you think it was outstanding atheletic prowess, or outstanding coaching combined with more practise?

how many examples can you show me of schools where black and white students, under the same conditions, do equally as well? they are as rare as hen's teeth, that's why 'reasons' are needed so that the disparity can be blamed on something. any reason besides the obvious measured difference in intelligence, that is.

I think that 100 IQ100 blacks would outperform 100 IQ85 whites in a school setting under equal conditions. I dont particularly care about race at all, I care about the obvious relationship that intelligence has with social traits.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

IanC's silly article above is rare as hen's teeth for truth.  He has no regard for truth.  For example, Canada: teacher unions' demand fair collective bargaining process  Education International - Canada: teacher unions

Send children to the same type of elite schooling and they will do well.


----------



## IanC (Oct 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC's silly article above is rare as hen's teeth for truth.  He has no regard for truth.  For example, Canada: teacher unions' demand fair collective bargaining process  Education International - Canada: teacher unions
> 
> Send children to the same type of elite schooling and they will do well.



???

ahhhh. Canada the educator, not Canada the country. try to keep up with the subject

Geoffrey Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah, IanC, who does not want to go for all the facts.

Stay focused, which is the major problem for a racialist.


----------



## editec (Oct 3, 2012)

*



Please prove to me that blacks are our equals? 

Click to expand...

 
I will the moment you prove to me that you are MY equal.


Thus far you haven't.

*


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 3, 2012)

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posting in bold black print confuses Daveman.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Oct 3, 2012)

IanC said:


> BBCAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Good observation Ian. But when there is a discussion on how much smarter whites are that blacks it seems that whites are always willing to take the loss against Asians. But never do we talk about how much Asian kids study compared to American kids. 
Ok we take HCZ out of the mix because those kids get a far better education than public schools. 
Let's discuss white kids and black kid that get better educations than public school kids.
Let's talk home schooled kids. Home schooled kids test far better than public school kids yet the achievement among home schooled kids in almost non existent across ALL races. No race or nationality does any better than than another. So if blacks are TRULY not as intelligent then how can this be? How can a less intelligent black kid do as good as a more intelligent white kid? How can the less intelligent white kid do just as well as the more intelligent asian kid?


----------



## BBCAmerica (Oct 3, 2012)

IanC said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Glad you brought that military thing. We always hear stats that put black folks in a negative light but ever wonder why you never get stats on blacks in the military? Because there is a shit load of them. The forces that protect your life are made up of 30% black folks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

Watching the racialists natter on about their fundamentally flawed premises amazes those who are superior to them in intellect, education, and decency.

Blacks made up almost 40% of the US Army 1980.  They have always served in far greater numbers proportionally to their population.


----------



## IanC (Oct 4, 2012)

BBCAmerica said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



there is a distinct reason why there is less racial problems within the Armed Forces. by imposing the IQ90 threshhold for recruits, the military has severely curtailed the intelligence gap between races.


----------



## IanC (Oct 4, 2012)

BBCAmerica said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > BBCAmerica said:
> ...



I havent really looked into homeschooled kids. like many other categories it imposes a restriction-of-range aspect. homeschooling parents have to be pretty confident of their own education and their ability to pass it along to their children. that alone would point to them being on the right side of the bell curve. smarter than average parents typically have smarter than average kids. therefor it is no surprise that homeschooled kids do better than the national average. info on homeschooled kids by race is something I have not seen. perhaps you can send along a few links. it would be appreciated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2012)

IanC's comments clearly reveal the economic and socio-demographic impacts in public schooling in many of our districts.  Intellect has little to do with it, apparently.


----------



## IanC (Oct 5, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC's comments clearly reveal the economic and socio-demographic impacts in public schooling in many of our districts.  Intellect has little to do with it, apparently.



I have no idea how anyone would come to that conclusion from my comments but let's go with it.

all fields of science look for correlations between factors, and then try to infer causation by the relative strengths in either direction. SocioeconomicStatus(SES) and IQ are two highly correlated factors. the question is "does IQ cause SES, or does SES cause IQ?". in mature adults (well into their career trajectory, no longer students) the correlation between SES and IQ is very strong, bright people make more money and have higher status jobs and homes. for dull people the opposite holds true.

you are trying to make the case that it is SES that drives the IQ, although you havent given any explanation, mechanism or data as to why you think that, other than the fact that the two are correlated.

IQ and SES are both heritable traits in as much as children tend to resemble their parents in both cases. the difficulty is how to tease out information as to which seems to be the more powerful factor. we can sample families with the same SES and look at the disparities caused by differing sibling IQs, and we can sample individuals with the same IQ and look at the disparities caused by differing childhood SESs. in both cases the correlation values show that IQ is more important.

of course these two scenarios are measured by the resulting SES, social success. does it matter what the IQ is, other than its linkage to social success?

as an aside, it seems like there are two threshhold values for IQ. it would seem that an IQ of around 115 is necessary for a technology based university education, and an IQ of around 85 is necessary to achieve and maintain a middle class lifestyle.


speaking of middle class lifestyles, the Coleman Report studied  schools for disparate funding, buildings, teachers and students. it found that funding, buildings, classroom size and teachers were all less important than the quality of the students attending the school. peer attitude makes the biggest difference in actual educational achievement. lower class children did not seem attain success when grouped together, but did significantly better when placed in a school with predominantly middle class children. the M/C children did not seem to have any adverse effects until the school became more than 1/3 L/C. this was the basis for bussing.


now we have finally arrived at the racial aspect. average black IQ is 85. therefore we could predict about half of blacks would be middle class and half would be lower class. in areas which are predominantly black the individuals who have higher IQs and more social success move out, leaving the pool of remaining blacks with an even lower average IQ. this results in areas with few role models, lower class ethics, poor schools, and a poor human capital to start and sustain businesses and infrastructure. sound familiar?


----------



## Huey (Oct 5, 2012)

*The Nation's Top 10 Black-Owned Companies*

*The latest U.S. Census report on black-owned businesses shows a growth rate three times the national average. The 10 black-owned companies listed here are excellent models for those who aspire to economic independence.*

low IQ's eh,now master this mister genius


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2012)

IanC failed to tell you that he is plagiarizing from The Coleman Report, 1966.  Yeah, 1966. The sod is lazy.  He must be half white.    Oh, he does not give you the background of Coleman, either.  Ask him.

Here is a much better report to consider.  You Win Some, You Lose Some: Explaining the Pattern of Success and Failure in the Second Reconstruction | Jennifer L. Hochschild


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 5, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC failed to tell you that he is plagiarizing from The Coleman Report, 1966.  Yeah, 1966. The sod is lazy.  He must be half white.    Oh, he does not give you the background of Coleman, either.  Ask him.
> 
> Here is a much better report to consider.  You Win Some, You Lose Some: Explaining the Pattern of Success and Failure in the Second Reconstruction | Jennifer L. Hochschild



Ouch Ianc plagerizing? Shame shame.


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

IanC said:


> ........
> speaking of middle class lifestyles, the Coleman Report studied  schools for disparate funding, buildings, teachers and students. it found that funding, buildings, classroom size and teachers were all less important than the quality of the students attending the school. peer attitude makes the biggest difference in actual educational achievement. lower class children did not seem attain success when grouped together, but did significantly better when placed in a school with predominantly middle class children. the M/C children did not seem to have any adverse effects until the school became more than 1/3 L/C. this was the basis for bussing.
> .......





how is that plagerizing?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2012)

The word is 'Plagiarizing.'


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC failed to tell you that he is plagiarizing from The Coleman Report, 1966.  Yeah, 1966. The sod is lazy.  He must be half white.    Oh, he does not give you the background of Coleman, either.  Ask him.
> 
> Here is a much better report to consider.  You Win Some, You Lose Some: Explaining the Pattern of Success and Failure in the Second Reconstruction | Jennifer L. Hochschild



I skimmed your link. it follows the usual operating procedure. first acknowledge that significant strides have been made to help blacks then point out that blacks are still suffering massive gaps in social traits. the authors leave it to the audience to infer that racism is to blame because there is no other reason left, right? 'power with' and 'power over' gobbledegook. 

resources have been made available to blacks. some blacks made use of them and became successful, other blacks did not. I believe intelligence is the key, just as it is the key in whites.


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The word is 'Plagiarizing.'



thanks yuo spelling police. hahahahaha


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

Huey said:


> *The Nation's Top 10 Black-Owned Companies*
> 
> *The latest U.S. Census report on black-owned businesses shows a growth rate three times the national average. The 10 black-owned companies listed here are excellent models for those who aspire to economic independence.*
> 
> low IQ's eh,now master this mister genius



blacks have low rates of business startup and high rates of business bankcruptcy.

actually, business is one area where race can shine. why dont blacks use all these underemployed blacks who would be 'special' if only they had a chance? asians are famous (or notorious) for running family businesses. who is stopping blacks from doing the same thing?


----------



## Noomi (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew thinks that blacks have done nothing, and that every good thing invented was invented by white people.

Matthew needs to give up his air conditioning, his mobile phone, his clothes dryer, he needs to stop using elevators and fountain pens, he cannot use a guitar and he should throw out his wife's ironing board, he shouldn't post his mail in a mail box, he cannot eat peanut butter, he can't use a lawn mower, a mop, or a lawn sprinkler, or a typewriter, and he is not able to listen to Jazz, rock and roll, or Blues music.

Why?

Because these things were all invented by blacks.

Suck shit, Matthew.

Inventions Created By Black People


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

I think that web site does a disservice to black inventors. blacks have indeed produced many patents but mostly in the realm of incremental improvements not original idea. when it is shown, time after time after time, that the claims are highly exaggerated it only lessens the actual accomplishments.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Plagiarizing includes not putting material in quotation marks when you lift it and or not giving a full citation to find the actual documentation.  And 1966?  Anything more current?



IanC said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

That is merely your racist opinion.  There are no evidences in your judgement below, simply your opinion.  "the [sic] authors leave it to the audience to infer. . . ."  is racist shorthand for "we ain't got nothing".



IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > IanC failed to tell you that he is plagiarizing from The Coleman Report, 1966.  Yeah, 1966. The sod is lazy.  He must be half white.    Oh, he does not give you the background of Coleman, either.  Ask him.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Biased opinion without evidence.  Corrected: And three times the success rates for top black businesses is not bad. 

OK, we need to ship you back to where you came from.  Don't need your kind here. 

America is for all of us, dim wit, even you.

Your kind is dying out, except in the prisons.



IanC said:


> I think that web site does a disservice to black inventors. blacks have indeed produced many patents but mostly in the realm of incremental improvements not original idea. when it is shown, time after time after time, that the claims are highly exaggerated it only lessens the actual accomplishments.


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Plagiarizing includes not putting material in quotation marks when you lift it and or not giving a full citation to find the actual documentation.  And 1966?  Anything more current?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt quote anything from the Coleman Reports. if you are interested in what they have to say, do the research on the first one or the second one a decade later. it is a shame that the politically incorrect findings precluded doing more in kind reports since then. or releasing the data to the public, anyways.


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is merely your racist opinion.  There are no evidences in your judgement below, simply your opinion.  "the [sic] authors leave it to the audience to infer. . . ."  is racist shorthand for "we ain't got nothing".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will leave it to others to read your link and form their own 'opinions' on whether insufficient help from the govt is the reason for disparate outcomes in the black community. my opinion is that the blacks who are capable of making use of the available help have done well for themselves. the blacks who were incapable of improving their position because of low intellect and faulty lower class ethics should not blame the govt for not helping more, or whites for holding them down by racism.


----------



## IanC (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Biased opinion without evidence.  And three times the start ups is not a low start up rate.
> 
> OK, we need to ship you back to where you came from.  Don't need your kind here.
> 
> ...




are you saying that blacks have three times the startup rate for businesses? are you on crack?

my kind is not found in prisons, they are found in churches, schools, charities and local govt. supporting their communities with time, money and expertise. I dont have a problem helping people, I have a problem with being unfairly accused of causing those people in need to be needy in the first place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you read. "The latest U.S. Census report on black-owned businesses shows a growth rate three times the national average. The 10 black-owned companies listed here are excellent models for those who aspire to economic independence."  Posted earlier.

Stayed focused, pay attention. You are not doing well, IanC.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

When you use the material and do not clarify the ideas are not yours, yes, that is plagiarism.

You are using jaded material from the sixties and seventies when data decades later contradict your pitiful attempt.



IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Plagiarizing includes not putting material in quotation marks when you lift it and or not giving a full citation to find the actual documentation.  And 1966?  Anything more current?
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Simplistic racialist nonsense.

IanC's kind is not found in decent churches, in decent schools, in decent businesses.

They are isolated economically, geographically, and psychologically.

Think of them in dirty white t-shirts, beards, tractor caps out in the fields at night chanting with outstretched arms in front of burning crosses.

Pitiful.



IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is merely your racist opinion.  There are no evidences in your judgement below, simply your opinion.  "the [sic] authors leave it to the audience to infer. . . ."  is racist shorthand for "we ain't got nothing".
> ...


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Simplistic racialist nonsense.
> 
> IanC's kind is not found in decent churches, in decent schools, in decent businesses.
> 
> ...



Defending stereotyping with stereotyping - another brilliant response


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2012)

Says the Queen of Stereotypes.

How many teeth do you have left in your head?



JeannieD said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Simplistic racialist nonsense.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2012)

IanC said:


> my kind is not found in prisons.






Your kind is found under damp, moss-covered rocks, and occasionally crawling through rotten fruit.


----------



## sakinago (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



I think there is a document out there forget what its called, maybe you could tell me. But it states that all men are created equal.  But using your logic and studies then we should all submit to Asians because they are superior to every other race. My view is I dont care what color you are, if your a douchbag... I hate you. 

Here's a fact that you cant disprove, it doesn't matter what color you are... there's always going to be someone smarter.


----------



## Huey (Oct 6, 2012)

sakinago said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...


 
Say Matt,everytime you post it proves the Blackman's your equal or has surpassed you.


----------



## Huey (Oct 6, 2012)

How come low IQ poor whites start their own businesses.Why cause they are relying on the state govt,to provide their livehood.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 6, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Says the Queen of Stereotypes.
> 
> How many teeth do you have left in your head?
> 
> ...



I'd love to see a link to a post - ANY post where I have stereotyped someone *Points and laughs*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread was about blacks as a people(population), not so much about a certain group of blacks better than another group of whites. 

16% of the Black American population has the white avg iq.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> This thread was about blacks as a people(population), not so much about a certain group of blacks better than another group of whites.
> 
> 16% of the Black American population has the white avg iq.



Sometimes people can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 6, 2012)

Huey said:


> How come low IQ poor whites start their own businesses.Why cause they are relying on the state govt,to provide their livehood.



...and no successful small business owner will hire them (it goes without saying they can't pass a civil service test or an interview with a fortune 500).  Such explains why they are racist; black men and women secure such jobs and do so passing tests and interviews the racists cannot.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



*Please prove to me that blacks are our equals?*

They are not.  Obama is light years smarter than you are.  And probably a better man and father.  Oh ya..he is president.  What have YOU done lately?


----------



## del (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



i've never met a black as stupid as you.

you win.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 6, 2012)

How many successful small business owners are black? Most black inner-city area's don't have many of those. 

This is a fact unlike the bull shit you keep whining about.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> This thread was about blacks as a people(population), not so much about a certain group of blacks better than another group of whites.
> 
> 16% of the Black American population has the white avg iq.



No, this thread is about you exhibiting your ignorance and hate. 

The 14th Amendment proves African Americans are equal to everyone else, and the Constitution requires no tests to determine that fact.


----------



## del (Oct 6, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This thread was about blacks as a people(population), not so much about a certain group of blacks better than another group of whites.
> ...



no, it doesn't. in fact, it *proves* nothing. that's like saying the first amendment *proves* i have freedom of speech.

you're not too bright, are you?


----------



## Huey (Oct 6, 2012)

1 of 10 


World Wide Technology Inc.

In 2010, revenue rose 45 percent to $3.2 billion as demand from the public and private sectors soared for this Maryland Heights, Mo., firm's technology products and consulting services. David L. Steward, chairman of the board, founded World Wide Technology in 1990. Prior to working at WWT, Steward, who earned a bachelor's degree in business management from Central Missouri State University, was a senior-level manager at Federal Express, Wagner Electric and Missouri Pacific Railroad.
This is just one of successful Black business men.


----------



## Huey (Oct 6, 2012)

Huey said:


> 1 of 10
> 
> 
> World Wide Technology Inc.
> ...


 
for more info go to root.com


----------



## rdean (Oct 6, 2012)

California Girl said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Bullshit.  If Republicans felt that way, they wouldn't be practicing voter suppression.

Ohio Republican admits voter suppression targets African Americans


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 6, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This thread was about blacks as a people(population), not so much about a certain group of blacks better than another group of whites.
> ...



*Intellectually not so.* Of course some area's are off the table for debate. What can I say this area is off limits. 

I think what's of more concern is the crime rate within the black community...You can't fucking tell me that 52.2% of all murders being caused by 13% of the population isn't a problem. Seriously???  Official link http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/homicide/race.cfm

If we don't look into this then much of our intercity crime problem is incurable. 


IS that ok with you??? I guess you don't give a damn about all that are killed if you don't.

How is the truth=  ignorance


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 6, 2012)

View attachment $Morpheus.bmp


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> How many successful small business owners are black? Most black inner-city area's don't have many of those.
> 
> This is a fact unlike the bull shit you keep whining about.



I bet you, white boy, couldn't own or run a successful business if you tried.


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone prove to me, with demonstrable evidence that Matthew is not a moron? ....Please, someone


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Can someone prove to me, with demonstrable evidence that Matthew is not a moron? ....Please, someone



We have conclusive evidence to suggest that Matthew is indeed a moron. No need to prove that he isn't!


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 7, 2012)

Hate the situation all you want, but Matthew is correct:

By any measure imaginable, blacks are not the equals of whites.  I sometimes think the people most terrified of this fact aren't black.  They're white.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> Hate the situation all you want, but Matthew is correct:
> 
> By any measure imaginable, blacks are not the equals of whites.  I sometimes think the people most terrified of this fact aren't black.  They're white.



I guess you would prefer to go back to the days when slavery was legal.


----------



## Annie (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm closed minded regarding the idea that intelligence has a racial component. Goes for blacks, goes for Orientals. 

Do I believe that individuals are born with a varying potential of 'intelligence?' Yes. Given the population on earth at a given moment in time, if accurately measured, likely to reflect a Bell Curve. No surprise there. 

Then comes other factors. Culture, parenting, socio-economic forces, history of subcultures within a society, (very important in American hyphen groups), too many additional factors to list. 

Since the topic of this thread is 'prove to me, (a white American, I'm surmising), that blacks (meaning black Americans, again surmising), are our equals, a few observations.

Before the Civil War, pretty hard to tell. After the Civil War, during early Reconstruction, those blacks that could read and write, quickly rose to positions of power in the South. Some went North and West, starting businesses and getting involved in politics also. They succeeded, but both in South and North lost when Jim Crow and segregation became the norms. Many did better in the West, where the need for labor was greater.

Then there is the post-Reconstruction. Economically blacks struggled. Jim Crow ruled the South, leaving huge gaps in both education and opportunities, but black families were strong. Children thrived and learned what they could at school, worked hard to help the families in any way they could. In the North, black families also thrived, often all members working multiple jobs, but the schools they were able to attend were below standards even in the South. 

WWI found blacks exposed to more opportunities, even more leaving for the North at the end. This is when the now 'rust belt' cities were populated by many fleeing Jim Crow laws, not realizing that it may have been out of the frying pan and into the fire. 

The 20's gave blacks in the North their first true impact on greater America, the Harlem Renaissance. For the first time, the culture of black Americans hit the rest of America. Then the Depression. As with all economic calamities, the poor are hit worse. In the West, the Dust Bowl hit all, but blacks had less resources and family to come to their aid. Their relatives in both the North and South were no better off. 

WWII saw conscription, without opportunities until the last years. Yet the commitment of those that served in so many ways, became the stuff of legends, indeed history. 

it also brought the GI Bill which many black GI's availed themselves to. That was a great boost, educated black Americans from humble beginnings, with a knowledge of prejudiced in the armed services, meeting up with civil rights movement. 

Brown v Bd of Ed was the impetus, then MLK and Malcolm X. Different messages in some ways, certainly different solutions offered, but the bottom line was that things had to change. From the 50's on, they were. 

Then came the 'War on Poverty' which was late 60's and 70's. It seems to me that history should rename it, 'The War on the Black Family,' which it was, no matter how unintentional. That it overlapped with the 'free love' and the widespread acclaim of 'the birth control pill' was an unfortunate coincidence. Then Roe v Wade in 1973. Many broader cultural actions were in force over the same period. 

The breakdown of the black family, marriage, fatherhood began with the War on Poverty. It encouraged pregnancy without a man at home. Food and housing provided, but no man allowed. There were stories in the MSM about women who were on 'benefits', but 'good women' who had only one man and she him, but he had to leave to make sure the gov't workers wouldn't find a man there in the morning. 

Shockingly, young men started to realize, they didn't have to 'provide' the government would. Women realized that the more babies they had, the more the government would pay them. That it wasn't enough to successfully raise the child, especially if the father refused to contribute, was learned too late. A cycle had begun.


----------



## Annie (Oct 7, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm closed minded regarding the idea that intelligence has a racial component. Goes for blacks, goes for Orientals.
> 
> Do I believe that individuals are born with a varying potential of 'intelligence?' Yes. Given the population on earth at a given moment in time, if accurately measured, likely to reflect a Bell Curve. No surprise there.
> 
> ...



In the above response, I lost my way regarding addressing the core point, I'm sorry. The blacks in the North were mostly confined to segregated areas that had traditionally bad public schools. Look at the Westside of Chicago, 'Cabrini Green' in the era of Great Society. Those were bad schools in the 20's, 30's, 40's, 50's... They didn't get better with the push for teachers that 'looked like' their students. Yes, that was the push.

Things weren't better in the South, though they did start to look up by the late 70's and 80's. Not so in the North, not so today.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone really think Colin Powell is stupid or mentally deficient?


----------



## editec (Oct 7, 2012)

So assuming that we agree that proformance on intelligence tests is important factor to doing well, and assuming that we think we ought to abandon those who are not up to whatever benchmark for intelligence we think is enough?

Then what?

Do we herd the stupid into pens and kill them or what?

Gonna be a whole lotta White boys and girls in those death-for-the-stupid camps,  kiddies.


You down wid dat?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

Anybody can read your posts and find your stereotyping with ease.

That's what racists have to do.

Now back to your field and burning crosses.





JeannieD said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Says the Queen of Stereotypes.
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 7, 2012)

*Please prove to me that blacks are our equals? *



Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



It would be better for all concerned that you figure out that your question is ignorant.


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This thread was about blacks as a people(population), not so much about a certain group of blacks better than another group of whites.
> ...



so if we pass a law it must be true? quick, pass a law that no one can be sick or criminal or careless. while you're at it legislate that everyone be as smart as Einstein and as compassionate as Mother Theresa.


the point of this thread, in my opinion, is that society has decided that racism must be the reason why blacks as a group are deficient in the traits necessary to be successful, notably intelligence. many blacks do have those traits and are successful but a much higher percentage do not, and are angry that they dont have a 'fair' share of the pie. well, dull whites dont have a fair share either but no one is worried about them. it is OK to blame trailer trash for their shortcomings but it isnt OK to blame ghetto blacks.

there is no mechanism that shows how lower living conditions can decrease black IQ so uniformly across the board, only genetics can explain it. else why would white children from poor families outscore black children from wealthy familes?

I am willing to judge individuals on their own unique set of skills and abilities. are blacks willing to give up group privileges such as AA, and to forgo the easy excuse of blaming white racism for any deficit of ability or character?

the reason why it is necessary to bring up lower black average intelligence is because that is the largest factor in why blacks as a group find it hard to compete in a technological society.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

IanC, that is a what we call a logical fallacy.  We the Peoples (than means you are included) passed and the ratified an amendment that says we are all entitled equal access and due process.

What problem do you have with that?


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> IanC, that is a what we call a logical fallacy.  We the Peoples (than means you are included) passed and the ratified an amendment that says we are all entitled equal access and due process.
> 
> What problem do you have with that?



logical fallacy? which one?

you are laying down a 'red herring'. I have no problem with equal rights and equal access. what I have a problem with liberal thinkers who believe that blacks should have equal outcomes from equal rights. the disparity in group intelligences predicts that blacks will not succeed in the same proportion as other races. if you factor in some of the self destructive aspects of much of black culture then there will be even more problems. if whites are willing to form stronger family units and put more effort into raising their children why should anyone be surprised that white children are more successful?


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

editec said:


> So assuming that we agree that proformance on intelligence tests is important factor to doing well, and assuming that we think we ought to abandon those who are not up to whatever benchmark for intelligence we think is enough?
> 
> Then what?
> 
> ...




no one is saying we should kill off dull people of any race. but your type is saying that we should treat dull blacks as if they were smart simply because they have a different skin colour. an IQ85 white is not being pushed into going to university, most IQ85 blacks are. if you really want a black doctor or lawyer that is typically 1-2 standard deviations lower on qualifications then you must be happy because that is what we have.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

We treat dull blacks just like dull IanC's.  We try to help them where they are at.  In IanC's case, he refuses to admit that he is a dull human being.  Doubt it?  Just read his posts above on this page.

Dull is dull, and IanC is less than average dull.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 7, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You may or may not agree..but that's not the point I was making.

The Constitution provides every one..regardless of their station in life, with the exact same rights.  That's the beauty of it.

That's why you can be born with "Downs Syndrome" and not be immediately put to death..as wasn't the case in Nazi Germany.

The Constitution says you have worth as a person. And that's a primary reason it needs to be rigorously defended and upheld.


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




people with Down's would be laughed out of court if they tried to sue for disparate outcomes. although it is a less extreme case, why should blacks be taken seriously when their lower average intelligence shows up as disparate outcomes?


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> We treat dull blacks just like dull IanC's.  We try to help them where they are at.  In IanC's case, he refuses to admit that he is a dull human being.  Doubt it?  Just read his posts above on this page.
> 
> Dull is dull, and IanC is less than average dull.




anytime you have something to say, jump right in.

do you put your comments before the quote so that it is easier to catalogue your *ad hominems*? (that is a big word for insult, and one of the logical fallacies)


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 7, 2012)

IanC said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Because our dicks are bigger and your women love them.


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



so you are sayng the races arent equal? hahahahaha


----------



## IanC (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> We treat dull blacks just like dull IanC's.  We try to help them where they are at.  In IanC's case, he refuses to admit that he is a dull human being.  Doubt it?  Just read his posts above on this page.
> 
> Dull is dull, and IanC is less than average dull.



I might agree with you that my debating style is dull (rather than exciting) but my intellect is not dull. I can take evidence and follow it logically to a likely conclusion. I overcame a not particularly auspicious childhood to become an above normal success in the social traits that are valued in our society, and my children would seem to be on an even more successful lifepath in part because of the resources of time and money that I have put into them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 7, 2012)

IanC said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > So assuming that we agree that proformance on intelligence tests is important factor to doing well, and assuming that we think we ought to abandon those who are not up to whatever benchmark for intelligence we think is enough?
> ...



Nope, 

I don't hate blacks at all...Just a man in search of the answers to improve our society.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, you are dull, but you are not debating, only nattering.

I hope you do better.



IanC said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We treat dull blacks just like dull IanC's.  We try to help them where they are at.  In IanC's case, he refuses to admit that he is a dull human being.  Doubt it?  Just read his posts above on this page.
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You are a bigger dick than many on this board.... but I can't say I love you for it. I feel pity for you. I always pity the mentally challenged who judge others on skin color. It must be hard to be an asshole.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



If so, don't breed. Our society is better off without ignorant racists.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anybody can read your posts and find your stereotyping with ease.
> 
> That's what racists have to do.
> 
> ...



So rather than deflecting with bullshit, your answer should really be that you can't find even one. I for one am not dazzled by your bullshit.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



"The concept of equality is declared a lie by every evidence of nature.
It is a search for the lowest common denominator, and its pursuit will destroy every superior race, nation, and notion of culture.
In order for a plow horse to run as fast as a race horse, you would first have to cripple the race horse;
conversely, in order for a race horse to pull as much as a plow horse, you would first have to cripple the plow horse.
In either case, the pursuit of equality is the destruction of excellence."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

In other words, for one you are a douchette that I will keep kicking.

You have no positive answer to anything, particularly race.



JeannieD said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody can read your posts and find your stereotyping with ease.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

Thus, you are an enemy of the Constitution.

You types are watched carefully by the SPLC and such.  Good thing that.



JeannieD said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 7, 2012)

It's fun to look at history and the innovation advanced because of the white race between the 4th century BC up to about 30 years ago. You'd have the be fucking insane to compare blacks with whites.

1912 in science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> It's fun to look at history and the innovation advanced because of the white race between the 4th century BC up to about 30 years ago. You'd have the be fucking insane to compare blacks with whites.
> 
> 1912 in science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



But but but what about the pyramids?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

Sigh.  I guess you guys are stuck with the Constitution, that.

Too bad.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 7, 2012)

IanC said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No they wouldn't.

What universe are you living in?


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



your so full of shit.....


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 7, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...




Hey jeannieD what's your highest level of education?


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Who was it that posted the statement in this thread that no one is responsible to prove themselves to anyone else in this country? 

I'll play along with you though, I have a B.S. in Business Administration with a concentration in M.I.S. and an M.S in Project Management. I'll take you at your word in reference to the academic achievements you hold forth. So what?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 7, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > It's fun to look at history and the innovation advanced because of the white race between the 4th century BC up to about 30 years ago. You'd have the be fucking insane to compare blacks with whites.
> ...



Think through exactly what it would take to build those today.
-Sub-Sahara Africa didn't have anything within a few magnitudes of scale in construction. The closes thing you could point out is Greater Zimbabwe, but  didn't come to being until the 12th century. 
-No organization

NO HISTORY. 

Southern Europe was far more advance in making tools and organizion throughout the past 30,000 years. Not only  that but to its east also developed a respectable civilization even before it. (10,000 years ago)

The otherside won't even start to consider these questions.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 7, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I don't understand how that is relevant.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > JeannieD said:
> ...



He thinks becauses he's educated in bull shit to think inside of the book=he's the be all and end all. I'm asking real questions and he can't defend blacks from reality. 

This shows that there's something wrong with his beliefs. There was a time being educated=wanting to learn more and expand ones knowledge. Not anymore.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > JeannieD said:
> ...



It's completely irrelevant, not only because it's unimportant in the context of this conversation but because the next step will be to call me a liar anyway. So no, my level of education doesn't matter in this forum. I'm unimpressed by degrees in social sciences and humanities.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 7, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



he claims to want a dialog but when he gets his ass handed to him resorts to crying "racism" 

He cries racism often because he gets lambasted frequently.


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 7, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm closed minded regarding the idea that intelligence has a racial component.



Most people -- liberal, libertarian, conservative -- are.

It's just too scary.

Sam Francis tells the tale of a young Washington cub -- a conservative -- who told him, "I'm just afraid of where that thinking leads."

Sam replied, "You should be afraid of where ignoring that thinking leads."


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> he claims to want a dialog but when he gets his ass handed to him resorts to crying "racism"
> 
> He cries racism often because he gets lambasted frequently.




I like the new addition to your sig


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What do you hope to accomplish with this hateful rhetroic?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 7, 2012)

Those who think of race in terms of constructs of biology instead of sociology are predestined to extinction.  JeannieD, William Joyce, and the others of that ilk are on the way out.  Good riddance.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



That statement would carry a lot more weight if you hadn't demonstrated over and over again that you are terrified to answer the same question.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> In other words, for one you are a douchette that I will keep kicking.



You speak much but say nothing. Name calling has no substantive value. Your lack of substance has outweighed your entertainment value and your repetition has become tedious.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 7, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > JeannieD said:
> ...



Educating people with the understanding of history. 

You people seem not understand how complex it was to build the pyramids.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2012)

Matthew said:


> You people seem not understand how complex it was to build the pyramids.







Please tell us about your formal education in ancient Egyptian history. Perhaps you've done archeological field work in Egypt? Or maybe your training is in engineering and you've made a personal study that applies your expertise to the topic of how the pyramids were built? 

Come on, tell us all about it.


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 7, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



So I take it you graduated adult school?


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 7, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



First off, I never got my ass handed to me. Second, I don't want to dialogue with closed minded racist its worthless. Third, the reason I ask for folks educational background because most people that subscribe to racism and those who cherry pick scientific facts are usually uneducated.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> "The concept of equality is declared a lie by every evidence of nature.
> It is a search for the lowest common denominator, and its pursuit will destroy every superior race, nation, and notion of culture.
> In order for a plow horse to run as fast as a race horse, you would first have to cripple the race horse;
> conversely, in order for a race horse to pull as much as a plow horse, you would first have to cripple the plow horse.
> In either case, the pursuit of equality is the destruction of excellence."


Both horses doing what their skills allow them to do, is equality.  You can have an apple and an orange, but they're still fruit.  That's equal.  You wouldn't have a race horse plow a field and you wouldn't have a plow horse in the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > "The concept of equality is declared a lie by every evidence of nature.
> ...



And the response to this post (prior to your translation into simpler terms) is name calling and a demand for *my* academic credentials. 

At this point, it looks like Matthew's op will just go unanswered in any meaningful way. Of course there are exceptions to every rule - but name calling, obfuscating and focusing on exceptions rather focusing on the rule fails to address Matthew's question .


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> And the response to this post (prior to your translation into simpler terms) is name calling and a demand for *my* academic credentials.
> 
> At this point, it looks like Matthew's op will just go unanswered in any meaningful way. Of course there are exceptions to every rule - but name calling, obfuscating and focusing on exceptions rather focusing on the rule fails to address Matthew's question .


Matthew's question, fails to address what it means to be an American.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> First off, I never got my ass handed to me. Second, I don't want to dialogue with closed minded racist its worthless. Third, the reason I ask for folks educational background because most people that subscribe to racism and those who cherry pick scientific facts are usually uneducated.



1) You had your ass handed to you

2) If it's not "racists" that you wish to have a dialogue with, who is your target audience - people who are going to kiss your ass up and down and agree with everything you say?

3) Bullshit. You hope to quell any viewpoint that doesn't match your own by throwing some worthless degrees around in order to try t discredit any dissenters.

4) Why was I not surprised to see you had started a thread bitching about paying child support?

Child support is not only for tangible items like food and clothes. Hopefully a kid has a roof over their head and preferably their own room, shows on cable tv that they like to watch, heat in the winter and running water to bathe and use the toilet yet you want an accounting down to the penny. What if baby momma eats a bowl of the kid's Cheerios - do you want to prorate the box of cereal?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 8, 2012)

loinboy said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > "The concept of equality is declared a lie by every evidence of nature.
> ...



I feel obligated to point out the obvious flaw in your rather obtuse  analogy! Did you even consider that Plow horses come in different colors as do race horses! A black race horse will run just as fast as a white one. A black plow horse will pull just as much a load as a white one! 

Your ill conceived analogy  is meant to portray Blacks as plow horses and whites as race horses! But, that rationale just doesn't make sense since we know that individuals in both racial groups can be analogized as a "plow horse" or as a "race horse."


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a disgraceful thread. 

God created all  men equal. I'll take God's word over yours, thank you very much. Racists come in all colors, white, black, brown..  you're all the same in my book. You're as ignorant and offensive as Snoop Dog.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Creating DIVISION never improves society.. It's what Barack Obama does which makes you no better than him.. WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

JeannieD, my substance is that I and the great majority of this country will not be swayed by your hatred.  We won't do things you way.



JeannieD said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, for one you are a douchette that I will keep kicking.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Those who think of race in terms of constructs of biology instead of sociology are predestined to extinction.  JeannieD, William Joyce, and the others of that ilk are on the way out.  Good riddance.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is a disgraceful thread.
> 
> God created all  men equal. I'll take God's word over yours, thank you very much. Racists come in all colors, white, black, brown..  you're all the same in my book. You're as ignorant and offensive as Snoop Dog.



But not all men ARE equal.

Some are smarter some are not as smart., some are more athletic, some are feminine, some are violent. some are passive....etc....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

But in the law, all men are equal, to be treated equally in accordance with the law.

Any who do not want to follow the law are invited to leave.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> But in the law, all men are equal, to be treated equally in accordance with the law.
> 
> Any who do not want to follow the law are invited to leave.



I would agree we are all equal under the law. 

But explain why blacks commit crimes disproportionately.

And where do you suggest these law breaking blacks "leave" to?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> I feel obligated to point out the obvious flaw in your rather obtuse  analogy! Did you even consider that Plow horses come in different colors as do race horses! A black race horse will run just as fast as a white one. A black plow horse will pull just as much a load as a white one!
> 
> Your ill conceived analogy  is meant to portray Blacks as plow horses and whites as race horses! But, that rationale just doesn't make sense since we know that individuals in both racial groups can be analogized as a "plow horse" or as a "race horse."


If you just want to make up my point for me, just tell me you feel like pontificating and needed my post for an intro.  Otherwise, that wasn't the point I was trying to make.

My point had nothing to do with color, but was in response to the post about crippling one horse in order to get equality between two different horses with a different sets of skills.  My point was you don't have to compare apples to apples, just to have equality.  It had nothing to do with the color of the horses.

But since you brought it up, are you prejudiced against appaloosa's?  Why no mention of them?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

loinboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel obligated to point out the obvious flaw in your rather obtuse  analogy! Did you even consider that Plow horses come in different colors as do race horses! A black race horse will run just as fast as a white one. A black plow horse will pull just as much a load as a white one!
> ...



What you two idiots fail to realize that not all horses are the same. You have draft horses and thoroughbreds, for example, one is bred for their speed the other for their strength.

They are both horses the same as blacks and whites are both human. But each very different from the other.

FTR, I own paint horses.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is a disgraceful thread.
> ...



I disagree.. God states very clearly that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL. He made the jew and the gentile. As I said, I'll lean on him and his understanding, wisdom- rather than man's.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I don't disagree with that. We are all made in God's image with equal opportunities.

However, we are not identical. We are all different.

Some are smarter, faster....  than others. So therefore we are not equally intelligent, equally strong, equally fast...etc...... 

It has been shown that there is a difference in men on the basis of race. Facts are a  funny thing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Environmental and Sociological factors only show that one is influenced DIRECTLY by their circumstance, environment. Anyone who has taken Psychology courses knows this. Herman Cain is as smart and intelligent as any white man out there. His race HAD NOTHING to do with that. Hard work, perseverence, how he was raised all factored in to who he is today. We are all CREATED equal and race has ZERO to do with it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> What you two idiots fail to realize that not all horses are the same. You have draft horses and thoroughbreds, for example, one is bred for their speed the other for their strength.
> 
> They are both horses the same as blacks and whites are both human. But each very different from the other.
> 
> FTR, I own paint horses.


My aunt had an apaloosa.

I fuckin' hate my aunt!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What you two idiots fail to realize that not all horses are the same. You have draft horses and thoroughbreds, for example, one is bred for their speed the other for their strength.
> ...



I have nothing against any horse breed with the Arbian being the exception.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



if you can inherit physical traits from your parents why not intellect as well?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Show me the science on that plz. I'll wait.

I beg to differ with you.. but I already knew this having studied Psychology INDEPTH within my degree..

You can thank your parents for your smartsor at least some of them. Psychologists have long known that intelligence, like most other traits, is partly genetic. But a new study led by psychological scientist Christopher Chabris of Union College reveals the surprising fact that most of the specific genes long thought to be linked to intelligence probably have no bearing on ones IQ. And it may be some time before researchers can identify intelligences specific genetic roots.

Chabris and David Laibson, a Harvard economist, led an international team of researchers that analyzed a dozen genes using large data sets that included both intelligence testing and genetic data.

In nearly every case, the researchers found that intelligence could not be linked to the specific genes that were tested. The results are published online in Psychological Science, a journal of the Association for Psychological Science.

In all of our tests we only found one gene that appeared to be associated with intelligence, and it was a very small effect. This does not mean intelligence does not have a genetic component. It means its a lot harder to find the particular genes, or the particular genetic variants, that influence the differences in intelligence, said Chabris.

'+windowtitle+'


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It's *NOT* an opinion.. It's documented science. I do however note your *OPINION*.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Your belief is opinion, hers is fact, logic, evidence, and study.



Lonestar_logic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



So the studies that show the significant difference in intelligence as it pertains to race isn't a scientific study?

Then what is it?

Your link admits to there being an intelligence gene. Was that not scientific?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your belief is opinion, hers is fact, logic, evidence, and study.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How easy it is for you and your ilk to dismiss the studies that contradict your belief.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic. 

Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic


"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001. 

"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence." 

Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks. 

IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100. 

Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.
> 
> Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic
> 
> ...



Your own link, article is an opinion piece which had review: From your link:

The lead article in the June 2005 issue of Psychology, Public Policy and Law, a journal of the American Psychological Association, examined 10 categories of research evidence from around the world to contrast "a hereditarian model (50% genetic-50% cultural) and a culture-only model (0% genetic-100% cultural)." 

The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario and Arthur R. Jensen of the University of California at Berkeley, *appeared with a positive commentary by Linda Gottfredson of the University of Delaware, three critical ones (by Robert Sternberg of Yale University, Richard Nisbett of the University of Michigan, and Lisa Suzuki & Joshua Aronson of New York University), *and the authors' reply. 

One positive comment on the THEORY, and 3 negative. NO scientifc data to back up the article's author.. Just opinion.. like your own, it means NOTHING.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You either don't read well or you prefer to remain IGNORANT. Go back and actually read it, if you have the intellectual integrity. As much as you want to believe that your superior white race has scientific data to back your intelligence or lack thereof, there's no proof of that, ZERO..NONE.


----------



## kaaazuo (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> One positive comment on the THEORY, and 3 negative. NO scientifc data to back up the article's author.. Just opinion.. like your own, it means NOTHING.



You think there is no such thing as cultural superiority?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

kaaazuo said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > One positive comment on the THEORY, and 3 negative. NO scientifc data to back up the article's author.. Just opinion.. like your own, it means NOTHING.
> ...




Cultural superiority is the* belief *that one's culture is superior.


Read more: What is cultural superiority


As I already stated, you're free to remain ignorant.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.
> ...



What?

Are you that uneducated?

It was an article about a  *60-page review of the scientific evidence*.

I guess you ignore their conclusion as well.

"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. *The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.* 

*"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect.*


----------



## kaaazuo (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Cultural superiority is the* belief *that one's culture is superior.
> 
> 
> Read more: What is cultural superiority
> ...



So American cultural superiority is an idea and not a reality?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I read it and it clearly states that they found an "intelligent gene"

What makes you think I'm white?

The IQ gap among blacks and whites is well-documented and not subject to much dispute. The dispute arises over the cause.

Are you denying such a gap exists?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



In your own words: TESTING.  That's not scientific data based upon genetic make up. 


F  A  I  L 

It's amazing what racists will use in order to further their agenda.. It's beneath contempt. Go crawl back over to Stormfront and take your racist sidekick with you.. Oh, and DEFECT to the democrat party..  You're not welcome in a party which boasts of Mia Love, Herman Cain, Col Allen West, Larry Elder, etc.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I'm not saying that genetic make up is the reason. I'm simply saying there is an indisputable difference in IQ between races. You can argue that it's genetic, cultural or whatever. It doesn't take away the fact that there is a difference.

And now I'm a racist for acknowledging the difference?

That's a stretch. but then again I was called racist for opposing Obama. So there ya go.

You are so intellectually dishonest that you cannot admit to the overwhelming amount of evidence. 

IQ tests performed in the United States have consistently demonstrated a significant degree of variation between different racial groups, with the average score of those with African ancestry lower than that of European ancestry and the average score of those with East Asian ancestry being higher than that of European ancestry.

The American Psychological Association has said that while there are differences in average IQ between racial groups, and there is no conclusive evidence for environmental explanations.

Race and intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Not all studies on your side are tainted by predisposition (belief, then twist the facts to the belief), but so many are that way.





Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your belief is opinion, hers is fact, logic, evidence, and study.
> ...


----------



## IanC (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



did you actually read the Jensen/Rushton paper? or are you too worried that you will be contaminated with hatefacts? hahahaha

I find it amazing that the 100% environmental side of the argument is so willing to totally ignore any evidence that doesnt support them.

there are literally thousands of studies, done by scientists that have no connection to any racial agenda, that show such things as....brain size being under genetic control....specific areas being genetic control....intelligence being seated in specific areas of the brain....brain speed, neuron connections,  and glucose uptake efficiency being associated with intelligence....etc,etc,etc. as long as no one actually mentions race when discussing these findings there is no uproar.

Bruce Lahn of Chicago was studying two genes that control brain size and appeared fairly recently in human history. all was well received until someone pointed out that the alleles in question were principally only found in white and asian populations. he was sternly rebuked and 'decided' to change his area of research.

the evidence clearly shows that intelligence is genetically controlled but influenced by environmental factors, like many other human traits such as height or body type. why would intelligence be the only trait not ot follow this pattern?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not all studies on your side are tainted by predisposition (belief, then twist the facts to the belief), but so many are that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The facts speak for themselves and have not been disputed. Every IQ test has consistently shown an IQ gap exist between the races. The argument is over the cause.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

IanC said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



because it destroys hope


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

IanC said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes I read it with an open mind. Some of it I would agree with some of it not.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



how do you get data but by testing?


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



wait no longer LGS,  



More Evidence That Intelligence Is Largely Inherited: Researchers Find That Genes Determine Brain's Processing Speed

IQ is inherited, suggests twin study - 05 November 2001 - New Scientist

Intelligence in the Classroom - Society and Culture - AEI


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Definition of DATA
1: factual information (as measurements or statistics) used as a basis for reasoning, discussion, or calculation <the data is plentiful and easily available  H. A. Gleason, Jr.> <comprehensive data on economic growth have been published  N. H. Jacoby> 
2: information output by a sensing device or organ that includes both useful and irrelevant or redundant information and must be processed to be meaningful 
3: information in numerical form that can be digitally transmitted or processed 


Any more dumb questions?


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



est
1 &#8194; &#8194;[test] Show IPA
noun
1.
the means by which the presence, quality, or genuineness of anything is determined; a means of trial.
2.
the trial of the quality of something: to put to the test.
3.
a particular process or method for trying or assessing.
4.
a set of questions, problems, or the like, used as a means of evaluating the abilities, aptitudes, skills, or performance of an individual or group; examination.
5.
Psychology . a set of standardized questions, problems, or tasks designed to elicit responses for use in measuring the traits, capacities, or achievements of an individual.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

No one has said there were not differences.

You folks suggest that it is intellect, the genetics of it.

I served in the military, academia, and business with too many outstanding people of color to buy the genetics part of it.



Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not all studies on your side are tainted by predisposition (belief, then twist the facts to the belief), but so many are that way.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

You conveniently forget that objective analysis requires the absence of predisposition.

That is your group's major failure.



Lonestar_logic said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Why did you ask such a dumb question if you already knew the answer?

Every project especially as it pertains to science is tested.

Do you think testing isn't an adequate way to gleen data?


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



you do understand that there is such a thing as a rhetorical question, right? 

Did you ead my links? I'm a fan of Charles Murray.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one has said there were not differences.
> 
> You folks suggest that it is intellect, the genetics of it.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying the evidence is absolute be it genetic or cultural. I'm saying that there is a difference. And the argument that it may be genetic is a strong one. But I wouldn' t dismiss the cultural aspect of it altogether. It could very well be a mixture of both.

If it is genetic then it's possible for there to be recessive genes that can account for the exceptions. 



.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No one has said there were not differences.
> ...



not tyring to put words in your mouth but 

when you say difference you are not referring to random individuals but larger demographic trends


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



No I don't think I read your links if it didn't pertain to this specific discussion.

A rhetorical question is a figure of speech in the form of a question in order to make a point without the expectation of a reply.

Your question didn't make a point, wasn't any figure of speech that I've ever heard and begged for a reply.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for admitting that you have the evidence to isolate the genetics as the problem.



Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No one has said there were not differences.
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes I'm speaking in general terms. There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Once again, go back and read your own links. I don't get it? Why do some of you want so badly to try to prove that black people are not genetically as intelligent or the same as white people??? It's soooo important to you.. WHY? Your studies tout studying the brain of 29 individuals to watch and see differences..NO INTELLIGENT GENE, CHROMOSOME.. NONE.. You also linked to back in 2009.. My links today were scientific data TODAY. You people need to go back to stormfront where you're well met.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Are you denying the IQ differences among races?

If not? Then I'm not understanding your argument.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Answer her question.  Why is it so important for you to believe that blacks are less intelligent than whites because of genetics?  There is no argument, just a simple question.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Answer her question.  Why is it so important for you to believe that blacks are less intelligent than whites because of genetics?  There is no argument, just a simple question.



Why do you assume it's important to me?

I look at the facts as they are presented. I don't know exactly why there's an IQ gap. I just know there is one. I've heard varying arguments as to why that is. I've heard some say it's environmental others say it's cultural and some believe it's genetic. Or it could be a combination or none of the above.

In order of importance, this don't even rank. But it's worth exploring and discussing since it was brought up.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Answer her question.  Why is it so important for you to believe that blacks are less intelligent than whites because of genetics?  There is no argument, just a simple question.
> ...



No you haven't. I've completely disproven your bigotted opinion with SCIENTIFIC fact. You're what people complain about.. the IGNORANT redneck who HATES people because of their skin color.. I have ZERO tolerance for people like you. I'm done debating with you.. you're not worth my time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Quit lying.  If the moon was green tonight, you could use that to blame race  differences as being genetic.

You can't prove anything, so what you think, kiddo, has no import.



Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Answer her question.  Why is it so important for you to believe that blacks are less intelligent than whites because of genetics?  There is no argument, just a simple question.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Do you think testing isn't an adequate way to gleen[sic] data?





LOL 

And you were trying so hard to come off as 'intelligent!' LOL!


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




ummmm

my point  is that intelligence is heritable to a major extent.

60% to 80% heritable



project much?


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Why do some of you want so badly to try to prove that black people are not genetically as intelligent or the same as white people??? It's soooo important to you.. WHY?



Because the current scheme of affirmative action posits that but for racism, blacks would be equal to whites.  Under this scheme, whites suffer.  Listen to the testimony of the white firefighters in New York, whose careers have been smashed so that unqualified minorities can be raised over them by Emperor Garaufis.

Because trillions of dollars in wealth transfers from white to black are based on the notion of genetic equality.

Because the entirety of American society is based on the notion of genetic equality, really, and whites get robbed as a result.

Whites pay a heavy "equality tax".  Think of the Harrison Bergeron story from childhood.  

The tax is unfair because it's based on incorrect science.

It needs to stop.

So, once upon a time I was kept out of a journalism job because I was white.  The thinking was, "the only reason Tyrone Washington doesn't have the job over William Joyce is because of a history of racism.  If we just give the job to Tyrone, and keep William out, that'll fix the problem."

But it WON'T fix the problem.  And the reason Tyrone can't earn the job on his own is because he's got a lower IQ that he inherited.  So you're essentially punishing me on wrong information -- a wrongful conviction, if you will.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



chances are if you take two people off the street and give them an IQ test one or both will fall within the 88 to 112 range. That scenario would likely include 60% of the population. 

20% being below 88 and 20% being above 112


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 8, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why do some of you want so badly to try to prove that black people are not genetically as intelligent or the same as white people??? It's soooo important to you.. WHY?
> ...



have you ever noticed that when genetics and intelligence are discussed people go nuts even if race isn't mentioned?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 8, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Blacks have 50% of their population with an iq below 85. Only 16% above 100.
Whites 50% above 100.

Let's say we pick a black and a white man off the street and conduct a test on them. This would clearly conclude a huge advantage for the white. 

This is why blacks need AA to compete and they still can't.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 8, 2012)

The scores, being released today, show that the achievement gap between the top-scoring students &#8212; Asians and whites &#8212; and the lowest scoring &#8212; African Americans, Hispanics and American Indians &#8212; has grown slightly between 2007 and 2011.

&#8226; for whites, 22.1 in 2007 to 22.4 in 2011
&#8226; for African Americans, the score remained at 17 for both years

2011 ACT scores show problems with college readiness - The Answer Sheet - The Washington Post

There isn't one piece of data that shows whites and blacks as equal...Honestly, there's at least solid data in support of my belief system, while none for yours.

Here is a chart from 2006-2010 of Whites, Asians, blacks, meso's
(ACT)
Average ACT Composite Test Scores by Race/Ethnicity, 2006

This shows the gap staying between 21-29 points.
http://www.intellectualtakeout.org/library...ar-old-students


Gap at age 17 increased. Which is most important when dealing with people going towards a higher education.



SAT scores for 2006

Whites 
Reading-527, Math-536, Writing-519
Blacks
Reading-434, Math-429, Writing-428

SAT scores for 2007

Whites
Reading-527, Math-534, Writing-518
Blacks
Reading-433, Math-429, Writing-425

Average SAT Scores, 1972&ndash;2007 &mdash; Infoplease.com

SAT Ethnic Group Scores (Math/Verbal+total) 


&#8226; African American-----426/431 (857) 
&#8226; White-----534/529 (1063) 

ACT

&#8226; African American ----16.9 
&#8226; Caucasian---- 21.7 

http://www.blackexcel.org/06-sat-act...-ethnicity.htm

Quote from attached SAT/ACT article:

"Readiness for college science and math coursework was particularly low among
African American students. Only 5 percent of African American test-takers scored
at or above the college-readiness benchmark for college biology, and just 10
percent attained the readiness benchmark for college algebra. Ferguson said
Black students were less likely than others to take tough, college-prep courses
and "often don't receive the information and guidance they need to properly plan
for college."


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> Under this scheme, whites suffer.





Are you suffering, precious?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> So, once upon a time I was kept out of a journalism job because I was white.





Bullshit. You failed because you are a pathetic fucking loser. Why would anyone hire a fucking idiotic coward like you for anything?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm coming with official data and yet I'm the dumb one? LOL. I have to laugh.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 8, 2012)

ACT Scores Steady but Show Signs of Small Progress
ACT scores steady but show signs of small progress

[/URL]

By JUSTIN POPE AP Education Writer 
August 22, 2012 (AP)



> Quote:
> Average scores on the ACT exam held steady for the high school class of 2012 but the results show modest progress in the number of students who appear ready for college-level work in math and science.
> The scores, being released Wednesday, cover the first-ever class in which more than half of graduates nationally took the ACT. Traditionally the ACT has been a rival college entrance exam to the SAT, but it is now taken by almost all students in nine states, and by at least 60 percent of graduates in 26 states.
> The average national composite score was 21.1 (on a scale of 1 to 36), unchanged from the class of 2011. The percentage who earned scores that ACT calculates indicate they're ready for college in all four subjects &#8212; English, reading, math and science &#8212; was also unchanged at 25 percent.
> ...


ACT Scores Steady but Show Signs of Small Progress - ABC News


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Nope, you have no point because what you just said is not defensible by good science.



squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Tell that to Obama, or General Powell, or Associate Justice Thomas.

Matthew, you are a simple moron.



Matthew said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 9, 2012)

loinboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel obligated to point out the obvious flaw in your rather obtuse  analogy! Did you even consider that Plow horses come in different colors as do race horses! A black race horse will run just as fast as a white one. A black plow horse will pull just as much a load as a white one!
> ...



The responses to the title of this entire thread turn on the premise of general white superiority and the assumption of general black inferiority. Don't try to BS me with your false allusion to  something
other than the subject at hand. 

Frankly, I'm not too surprised at the lack of objectivity here. When I see rebel flags and the growing chorus of anti-black rhetoric here, I realize that no matter what evidence I post to counter your pseudo-science,  your racist minds will not absorb it.

Excuse me but I have to go. This depressing thread is cancerous. Hopefully, it won't metastasize into other areas of this board where Americans of all creeds and colors are sharing thoughts and ideas to put America ahead of the rest of the world!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 9, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Anyone who begin's their posts with, "Ummm" is a joke. I don't care what your point is, it's not scientific.. In regard to projecting, I'm not the one in this thread and throughout the race forum ranting over the "Superior White race." Do yourself a favor, stay off of my radar.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 9, 2012)

longknife said:


> I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?
> 
> That being the case, all this reflects is that blacks have received inferior education at home and in school.
> 
> The claim otherwise reeks horribly of the racist attitude of Adolph Hitler and many of the early American and British progressive who founded organizations like Planned Parenthood whose main goal was to reduce the number of black born.



Unfortunately, you are incorrect.

Knowledge is all information assimilated over time, but IQ does not measure knowledge. 

IQ  measures the  innate quality and ability of the brain in the function of the cognitive process within the brain to recall,  solve or format concepts.   Basically, IQ measures the ability to learn; therefore those with higher IQs  should have an advantage, but this is not always the case.  The ability to  learn, like any other ability, can be wasted.  A  person with the lower IQ can acquire more knowledge than a person with a higher IQ if he/she puts more effort into the learning process.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



so can you link us to these white supremacist posts?

in addition we must now discount al science and study more than a month old.

that includes Pythagoras, Newton, Einstein, Shaywitz............

PS you can always use the ignore function


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 9, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You whiney little FUCK who negs like liberals.. Piss off RACIST.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




you have proof  of these so called white supremacist posts or not?


----------



## The Professor (Oct 9, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I am be wrong but doesn't IQ really deal with what a person has learned and not their ability to learn?
> ...



Actually, it has been my experience that many people think the same way as longknife.  They think that those with higher IQs are smarter (know more) than those with lower IQs but  this is not always the case.  Determination also plays a significant part in the learning process, and a person who puts more effort into study and practice can  learn more than a person with a higher IQ.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.medindia.net/news/50-of-Our-Intelligence-is-Inherited-88953-1.ht


http://articles.latimes.com/2011/aug/10/news/la-heb-genetic-study-intelligence-20110809


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1114486/


just some more information on the heritability of intelligence


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2012)

The first article reports the researcher as "What is not at all obvious is what the genetic contribution is. "


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 9, 2012)

so those articles are racist? 

show me how......

don't see any mention of race IIRC


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 9, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> so those articles are racist?
> 
> show me how......
> 
> don't see any mention of race IIRC



Uncomfortable facts about a certain race=racist. No matter how much science you have supporting such.

Society no longer seeks the truth...Just whatever feels good.  We have become an emotion driven society that has to turn a blind eye to black violence and troubles. 

It's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You have proven nothing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 9, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quit lying.  If the moon was green tonight, you could use that to blame race  differences as being genetic.
> 
> You can't prove anything, so what you think, kiddo, has no import.
> 
> ...



I haven't lied and I don't lie.

I'm not attempting to prove anything you numbnutted fuck. I'm simply showing that there is more than one argument to be made and it's worth discussing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 9, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think testing isn't an adequate way to gleen[sic] data?
> ...



No I actually misspelled the word.

But I suppose that's never happened to you. We all can't be as perfect as you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 9, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Good a guess as any I supppose.


----------



## IanC (Oct 9, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



it seems as if ladyGS has confused her moral outrage for facts and logic. 

race realists (for lack of a better term) have taken a stand that intelligence is developed through genetic inheritance which is modified by environmental conditions. usually the the split is described as 50/50.  the total variance is described as 1=(genetic contribution)+(environmental contribution). the problem is that no one seems to understand the environmental conditions very well. nutritional factors dont appear to matter much after a certain (low) threshhold is reached. parental conditions matter in childhood but appear to fade dramatically after that and be almost non-existent by adulthood. the child's own tendencies (presumably genetic in nature) would seem to be one of the strongest environmental conditions.  some kids like to read, some to build, some to sing, some are shy, others are outgoing. these lead to individual experiences that have their own impact.

we can't control environment much better than genetics actually, after we provide a certain minimal standard which is available to anyone in our abundant society. the child will choose their own way, albeit influenced by peers, siblings, parents and coincidence.

culture may have an important role in outcomes but not in IQ. there is no mechanism to get into the body and disrupt the actual functioning of the brain. IQ is the measurement of how well the brain works, not how much has been learned.


----------



## IanC (Oct 9, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> http://www.medindia.net/news/50-of-Our-Intelligence-is-Inherited-88953-1.ht
> 
> 
> Intelligence is in the genes, researchers report - Los Angeles Times
> ...





the scientists who actually work in this field consider strong genetic components as the 'null hypothesis'. there is no other way to fit the data into a coherent model. only people who get their information from talking heads on TV think that human beings are blank slates with no genetic predispositions.


----------



## IanC (Oct 9, 2012)

Everyone on this message board has been out achieved by some outstanding black.

Blacks are out achieved by whites proportionally.

Why is one statement ok while the other is not even though both are true?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Maybe there's something wrong with your 'genes.' LOL


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 9, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Creating DIVISION never improves society..



No, "division" is what created some of the planet's greatest societies.

America is one example.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 9, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Creating DIVISION never improves society..
> ...



Blacks are destroying our cities with extreme violence....Yet, we're supposed to shut up?


----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2012)

Matthew said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



You may only say such things if you are an African-American.  Be yo ah Whitey, yo ain't got no right ta say such tings!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 10, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Creating DIVISION never improves society..
> ...



Negged you back, you little pissy racist.. If you're an example of the Superior white race, God help us!


----------



## IanC (Oct 10, 2012)

The Professor said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



you are confusing two different traits, character and intellect. if two people have the same work ethic then the one with higher IQ will typically learn more. if two people have the same IQ then the person with the better work ethic will learn more. you have to hold at least on variable steady. you could also hold the amount learned steady and see how character and IQ can combine in different ratios to get to the same result.


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 10, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Great debate technique.  Instead of calling those with whom you disagree "racist", why don't you try meeting them with facts and logic?


----------



## eots (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



*EQUAL ?...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1R50LpFh_M]Forrest Griffin talks about Anderson Silva fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 12, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Neither of which you know anything about.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 14, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I'm sorry I said the things I did to you. There's no excuse for it. Sorry SB.


----------



## Huey (Oct 15, 2012)

Matthew said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


 
so all you are doing is running your mouth,get down there and whip some azz,show them who's boss.Whats wrong you "chicken"


----------



## Huey (Oct 15, 2012)

ladygunslinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > ladygunslinger said:
> ...


 
"fail"


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 15, 2012)

Huey said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.
-- Isaac Asimov


----------



## Colin (Oct 15, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



... but running the mouth is the last refuge of the incontinent.


----------



## Huey (Oct 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...


 
 you can have the highest IQ in the world and still be the dumbest without common sense.So yes Blacks are your equal and more.


----------



## Huey (Oct 17, 2012)

only texans are ignorant,and chicken hearted.


----------



## Huey (Oct 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


 

failed


----------



## Zarius (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



So you are smarter than all black people? You not a whole group. YOU


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 17, 2012)

Huey said:


> only texans are ignorant,and chicken hearted.





Don't feel pressured to try and win the 'stupid' competition.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 17, 2012)

Huey said:


> only texans are ignorant,and chicken hearted.



No, you are too.


----------



## Huey (Oct 17, 2012)

The American Psychological Association has said that while there are differences in average IQ between racial groups, and there is no conclusive evidence for environmental explanations, "there is certainly no [direct empirical] support for a genetic interpretation," and no adequate explanation for the racial IQ gap is presently available.[3][4] The position of the American Anthropological Association is that intelligence cannot be biologically determined by race.[5] According to a 1996 statement from the American Association of Physical Anthropologists, although heredity influences behavior in individuals, it does not affect the ability of a population to function in any social setting, all peoples "possess equal biological ability to assimilate any human culture" and "racist political doctrines find no foundation in scientific knowledge concerning modern or past human populations."[6]

Hey matt got rope,I found a tree,now go hang yourself.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prove to you that Blacks are our equals? WHY? Who the hell are YOU!

We could write volumes of books attesting to the ingenuous contributions that Blacks have made to the world but nothing in those volumes would convince you. You are not convincible. The real reason you started this thread is to stir up things among the races, conveniently just weeks away from the presidential election. You have no interest in facts that might blow your contrived evidence out of the water.


----------



## Huey (Oct 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > only texans are ignorant,and chicken hearted.
> ...


 
Hey lil punk STHP,and stay in ghetto baltiless,md.


----------



## Huey (Oct 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > only texans are ignorant,and chicken hearted.
> ...


 
only you would win that competition hands down.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2012)

Huey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



You are not exactly making our case here, shut the hell up before you do anymore damage.


----------



## IanC (Oct 18, 2012)

Huey said:


> The American Psychological Association has said that while there are differences in average IQ between racial groups, and there is no conclusive evidence for environmental explanations, "there is certainly no [direct empirical] support for a genetic interpretation," and no adequate explanation for the racial IQ gap is presently available.[3][4] The position of the American Anthropological Association is that intelligence cannot be biologically determined by race.[5] According to a 1996 statement from the American Association of Physical Anthropologists, although heredity influences behavior in individuals, it does not affect the ability of a population to function in any social setting, all peoples "possess equal biological ability to assimilate any human culture" and "racist political doctrines find no foundation in scientific knowledge concerning modern or past human populations."[6]
> 
> Hey matt got rope,I found a tree,now go hang yourself.



politically correct boilerplate. they admit there are racial differences, they admit heredity has an influence on intelligence, then they categorically deny genetic racial differences in intelligence. sounds awfully unlikely even if it can't be proven 100% ( nor can the opposite case).

edit- it is also impossible to do direct research on racial genetic differences in intelligence because there is no available funding and it is a politically incorect hot potato.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2012)

Huey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...




He's right, you're as bad as any of the other racist idiots here.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2012)

Huey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...




You sure do seem to be tryin' for it real hard.


----------



## NATURALSELECTOR (Oct 21, 2012)

No comment on the thread other than lets all have a moment of silence for Philippe Rushton. RIP


----------



## rdean (Oct 21, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



I said it before.  You have no equal, you stand alone.

This is you:







This is a black person:






See?  No "contest".  Clearly, you and black people are very "unequal".


----------



## Huey (Oct 21, 2012)

rdean said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...


I'll sure be glad when matt and his people move to Mars.


----------



## Friends (Oct 21, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?


 
According to 2006 census data, 37 percent of Nigerians in the U.S. had bachelor's degrees, 17 percent held master's degrees and 4 percent had doctorates. In contrast, the same census data showed only 19 percent of white Americans had bachelors degrees, 8 percent held masters degrees and only 1 percent held doctorates, the paper reports.

The census data was bolstered by an independent analysis of 13 annual Houston-area surveys conducted by Rice University and commissioned by the Chronicle.

"These are higher levels of educational attainment than were found in any other...community," Stephen Klineberg, a sociologist at Rice University who conducts the annual Houston Area Survey, told the paper.
Survey: Nigerians Most Educated in the U.S. | News | BET


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 21, 2012)

Friends said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Rather than Black Entertainment Television or the newspaper which commissioned the study for stats, here's a link to the official U.S. government census data, which shows that Asians are in the lead:

http://www.census.gov/prod/2012pubs/acsbr10-19.pdf


----------



## Friends (Oct 21, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 
Thank you for that link. The assertion was counter intuitive that Nigerians out performed whites and Asians.


----------



## Huey (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm only 15,my IQ is 115,and I'm in my second year high school.Also I'm Black,ok so I have surpassed a lot of whites.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

Huey said:


> I'm only 15,my IQ is 115,and I'm in my second year high school.Also I'm Black,ok so I have surpassed a lot of whites.



Keep on it! Don't stop. Take that education train and ride as far as you can.

Just my advice, although I dont care what color you are. 15 and in high school with a good mind is what caught ny attention. 



Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2012)

Uh-oh...somebody's got candy and a van...


----------



## SixtyOne (Oct 22, 2012)

One generation passes away, and another generation comes: but the earth stays for ever.

Vanity is shown in mankind, the elements, and all that moves on earth; the same course is repeated again and again without any permanent result or real progress; and events and people alike are forgotten.

With that said, every race have had their time in equals in intellect. Today, one will rise, tomorrow one will fall, but the earth moves on.

Why is there so much pettifogging on this matter?

Is it to bring about hate?


----------



## IanC (Oct 22, 2012)

Friends said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



I must confess that I dont know much about Nigeria except it is the most populous black nation. it is a real shame that apparently many of their educated citizens find that they have more opportunities in foreign countries rather than their own.

I wonder if there are distinct tribal differences in Nigeria. do you think that the treatment of the lowest caste tribe in Nigeria compared to the highest status tribe is anywhere as close as blacks are treated in the US? I bet those Biafrans are just rolling in affirmative action benefits. /sarc off


----------



## IanC (Oct 22, 2012)

SixtyOne said:


> One generation passes away, and another generation comes: but the earth stays for ever.
> 
> Vanity is shown in mankind, the elements, and all that moves on earth; the same course is repeated again and again without any permanent result or real progress; and events and people alike are forgotten.
> 
> ...



pettifogging? hahahaha

the problem is that blacks consider the the disparate outcomes that they earn in society as proof of racism rather than the obvious impact of average lower intelligence. if blacks would stop blaming others for their deficiencies then others wouldnt have to point out those deficiencies as self induced by lack of cleverness.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 22, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only 15,my IQ is 115,and I'm in my second year high school.Also I'm Black,ok so I have surpassed a lot of whites.
> ...



I agree....

Keep up the good work


----------



## IanC (Oct 22, 2012)

Huey said:


> I'm only 15,my IQ is 115,and I'm in my second year high school.Also I'm Black,ok so I have surpassed a lot of whites.



do you mind me asking how you know your IQ?

I had one kid who was tested for G&T but the results were only quantified as percentiles in various areas. no actual IQ numbers.


----------



## Friends (Oct 22, 2012)

JeannieD said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 
That link compares all Asians with all Negroes. In the United States Nigerian immigrants are a small minority of all blacks. It may still be true that the subset of Nigerian immigrants are better educated than all Asians in the United States. 

I have found other news stories on the internet that confirm that Nigerians are the best educated group in the United States.


----------



## IanC (Oct 22, 2012)

a question for the blacks on this message board. does it bother you that many of the spots set aside for blacks in elite learning institutions are taken by immigrants with high SES? there are not too many ghetto dwellers at harvard but there are more than a few rich Jamacians or Ghanans.


----------



## SixtyOne (Oct 24, 2012)

Friends said:


> JeannieD said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



ghetto dwellers, yes as soon as they move from one trailer park they set up camp in another. Why are they called trailer park white trash?


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am African American and have an iq of 100.


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 20, 2013)

Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.  

Here's some points to consider about the traditional brain size data.  I'm not saying your data is necessarily wrong, but let me pose a few questions which actually address some inconsistencies of the research rather than call you names.  Einstein's brain was apparently of average size.  In studying his brain recently they found that he had more -- for lack of the technical term -- folds in certain parts of his brain.  It seems like brain size isn't the only indicator of intelligence. Which personally is sad, because I have a Wolly Mammothed size cranium myself, so I'd like it to be true in a way...  Also because of within race differences such as in white groups such as Jews IQ 115 and non Jews 100 it makes it problematic.  That is as large a gap as between blacks and whites.  I find it hard to believe that such a significant gap is caused simply by brain size, when again Einstein probably had a smaller brain than, ah me, for instance...  In short, there are large within race gaps, which make gaps between races seem less relevant. I also have heard, not positive about this, that there is a subgroup of the Chinese population that has much higher IQs than the average Chinese person. Again, within race and specific group differences seem to indicate it's not just race that must create average scoring differences. What do you think about these points???


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 20, 2013)

*Please prove to me that blacks are our equals*

Russell Wilson

Nuff said...


----------



## Huey (Feb 20, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> *Please prove to me that blacks are our equals*
> 
> Russell Wilson
> 
> Nuff said...


 
Please prove to me that whites are our equals. Nuff said.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

Huey said:


> I'm only 15,my IQ is 115,and I'm in my second year high school.Also I'm Black,ok so I have surpassed a lot of whites.[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lore (Feb 21, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.
> 
> Here's some points to consider about the traditional brain size data.  I'm not saying your data is necessarily wrong, but let me pose a few questions which actually address some inconsistencies of the research rather than call you names.  Einstein's brain was apparently of average size.  In studying his brain recently they found that he had more -- for lack of the technical term -- folds in certain parts of his brain.  It seems like brain size isn't the only indicator of intelligence. Which personally is sad, because I have a Wolly Mammothed size cranium myself, so I'd like it to be true in a way...  Also because of within race differences such as in white groups such as Jews IQ 115 and non Jews 100 it makes it problematic.  That is as large a gap as between blacks and whites.  I find it hard to believe that such a significant gap is caused simply by brain size, when again Einstein probably had a smaller brain than, ah me, for instance...  In short, there are large within race gaps, which make gaps between races seem less relevant. I also have heard, not positive about this, that there is a subgroup of the Chinese population that has much higher IQs than the average Chinese person. Again, within race and specific group differences seem to indicate it's not just race that must create average scoring differences. What do you think about these points???



Don't try to legitimize this shit. It's historically privileged people trying to grasp at straws in order to delude themselves into thinking that wack-ass "proof" matters. They feel their precious spaces bombarded with wonderful, bright people of color and they feel like they're losing control: They're feeling threatened. No intelligent person believes them so they throw any shit out there, you name it: brain size, inventions in technology, "ghettos", skin pigment, rap music... etcetera ad nauseum. 

 It's pathetic.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2013)

lore said:


> Don't try to legitimize this shit. It's historically privileged people trying to grasp at straws in order to delude themselves into thinking that wack-ass "proof" matters. They feel their precious spaces bombarded with wonderful, bright people of color and they feel like they're losing control: They're feeling threatened. No intelligent person believes them so they throw any shit out there, you name it: brain size, inventions in technology, "ghettos", skin pigment, rap music... etcetera ad nauseum.
> 
> It's pathetic.


Apparently, you fail to grasp that scientific data does not need to be legitimized, rather it legitimizes. Its inconvenience to those with a politically correct agenda makes it no less legitimate.

The default position is challenging methods of data collection. Let's call that plan "B".


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 21, 2013)

lore said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.
> ...



historically privileged? 

who dey?


----------



## IanC (Feb 21, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.
> 
> Here's some points to consider about the traditional brain size data.  I'm not saying your data is necessarily wrong, but let me pose a few questions which actually address some inconsistencies of the research rather than call you names.  Einstein's brain was apparently of average size.  In studying his brain recently they found that he had more -- for lack of the technical term -- folds in certain parts of his brain.  It seems like brain size isn't the only indicator of intelligence. Which personally is sad, because I have a Wolly Mammothed size cranium myself, so I'd like it to be true in a way...  Also because of within race differences such as in white groups such as Jews IQ 115 and non Jews 100 it makes it problematic.  That is as large a gap as between blacks and whites.  I find it hard to believe that such a significant gap is caused simply by brain size, when again Einstein probably had a smaller brain than, ah me, for instance...  In short, there are large within race gaps, which make gaps between races seem less relevant. I also have heard, not positive about this, that there is a subgroup of the Chinese population that has much higher IQs than the average Chinese person. Again, within race and specific group differences seem to indicate it's not just race that must create average scoring differences. What do you think about these points???




the correlation between brain size and intelligence is not particularly large.

the correlation between brain size and intelligence, corrected for body size, is better.

the correlation between the amount grey matter and intelligence is much better. 

there are also positive correlations for nerve insulation and lower glucose metabolism (better and more efficient functioning).

brain size, amount of grey matter, insulation, and glucose usage are all experimentally proven to be under high genetic control.

the physical properties of the brain directly affect intelligence, and are themselves under genetic control.


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

lore said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.
> ...



I believe I asked questions which might undercut the studies cited or perhaps the person who started this thread has some answers.  You can't go and hide in the corner when someone disagrees with your world view. Did you even read the entire response?? You don't help your case by simply ignoring data. You have to look at, otherwise you are being willfully blind...


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 21, 2013)

lore said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.
> ...



I have to agree that Rap music is pathetic.


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> lore said:
> 
> 
> > Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> ...



Yes, what does historically privileged have to do with today?  Any white male baby boomer has probably witnessed affirmative action which is his relevant history.  AA presupposes racism where none may exist. Watching someone get a job NOW is more relevant than something that happened 200 years ago, so you would be smart not to bring up anything to do with history.... Especially for any white male who has lived with it for 40 years or more...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



Go to a website on horses.  Look at a black horse.  Study every detail of the horse.  Then look up a white horse.   Study every detail of the horse.    Tell me?  Which horse is smarter?  


Better yet lets get down to the core issue.  Is the white horse more of a horse than the black horse?  No?  So they are both equally horses?  Yes.  So either one could be the smartest and it has no bearing on their color of black or white?  No.  There's your answer. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2013)

To be clear the very question was racist.  

-Jeremiah


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

IanC said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew, you have shown some interesting data which I'm not sure I totally agree with. However, what's amusing here, is the unintended irony, of the responses.  In short, perhaps the best defense against white people being smarter than black people are the inane responses you've got from PC white people who, rather than address the issue head on, simply call you a racist or stereotype you for stereotyping others.   These folks are DUMB.
> ...



If the correlation between grey matter and other factors such as glucose efficiency is a more accurate reflection of intelligence, then what do those studies show about differences between races? Also how do we explain within race disparities and how do we explain Einstein's relatively average size brain??


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> To be clear the very question was racist.
> 
> -Jeremiah



The question the thread started with may be racist, but so is affirmative action (AA)as it presupposes racism where often times it doesn't exist.  In fact I would argue that AA CAUSES Racism, or as I like to call it, Resentism because it stereotypes group and is therefore blatantly hypocritical.  Until liberals stop assuming that white males are racist/sexist/homophobic the institutionalized bigotry in this country is being promoted by the left, not the right.  So unless you criticize AA as much as racist studies, then you are just as racist as Matthew who started this thread...


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 21, 2013)

Huey said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Please prove to me that blacks are our equals*
> ...



Go look at the thread "HUGGY's Dogs" in the "pets" forum and splain to me how that mutt in your avie is equal to Angel and Dre!  I believe that should be enough to "put you in your place"!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 21, 2013)

Kevin Hart.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 21, 2013)

No two people on the planet are equals.  Not even identical twins.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> No two people on the planet are equals.  Not even identical twins.



No two races are either.  I'm talking about populations in this thread.

Are you really going to compare the last 2,500 years of white history to black history?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No two people on the planet are equals.  Not even identical twins.
> ...



I don't qualify history in terms of color.

History is nothing more than a record of what has happened.  it is not good or bad, black or white it just is.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



^why you are a racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Are you seriously comparing horses to humans?


----------



## yidnar (Feb 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 21, 2013)

yidnar said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



blacks do that as they're short term thinkers. Idiots that have to destroy and take as moral standards simply don't matter.


----------



## lore (Feb 21, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> lore said:
> 
> 
> > Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> ...



Yes, I read your response and yes, I realize you were contradicting the op. Unfortunately it's useless in arguing, just look at the title of thread, "prove to me that blacks are our equals". Do you honestly think any "proof" will satiate that idiot? (The answer is no) 

And frankly, asking these loaded questions has never been historically good for minorities because they're almost always used as a means to an end.


----------



## lore (Feb 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




ugh. these posts


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



Jeremiah: I volunteer and work 3 jobs trying to fix the disparity in economics and education in a historic Freed Slave District. I can tell you the cultural and economic education and experience is NOT equal for many African Americans due to the Slavery issue setting back families by 150 years on the learning curve of property laws only applying to whites.

Sorry but it is a cultural and spiritual issue that IS carried from one generation to the next.

Politically, people have been dividing and scapegoating the African Americans who have gained experience in owning and managing their own businesses and property etc.
Because of the continuing perception that the Constitutional laws were "written for white property owners" and were not written for Blacks.

This is very real, Jeremiah and is NOT about the superficial appearance of black or white.

The poor Latino or White people who can't manage their own rent
much less own property to start integrating with the management class
suffer also, but the Black community has this ADDITIONAL conflict to
overcome with the racial perception of Whites as property owners over Blacks.

When I went to the Democrat county sessions to plan outreach in Texas,
in the parking lot I met community and PRECINCT leaders, African American,
who took exception to the idea I was promoting of investing in buying back
the land in Freedmen's Town. That was insulting to them that they should have
to buy back what was taken from the community by eminent domain. So in the
meantime, while the African American community is waiting on government to
buy it or grant it to them, the developers use their capital to buy out the property.

This is political and cultural issued passed down, whether these people were
purple or green or whatever color their skin was.  The point is the CLASS division
and YES it is perpetuated by perceptions of black and white.

Please read the book on Rich Dad, Poor Dad.
I deal with this every day with poor Black residents
not knowing the difference between raising 500.00 to
buy houses to own property to rent and fund nonprofit groups,
and raising 500.00 to pay the bills one time.

They have no perception because they have no experience,
because their families didn't have multiple generations of
owning land and managing property for business revenue
Instead, the cultural reinforcement is on the idea that the
laws are only for the rich to hold on to their property and
people need "government" to redistribute that. It's not
about equal education, training and experience so all
people can have equal knowledge and protection of interests.

Obama touched on this with his push for African American education
to address disparity.

I am still pushing for the plans to restore the historic District
to be used as a model campus for Obama's executive order:
Freedmen's Town Historic Churches and Vet Housing

This is very real and there is a whole district where the political
history shows the whole timeline from Emancipation to Segregation, through
the Civil Rights Era, and where we are today with fighting this same
battle as to why people aren't politically equal.

It's more than superficial skin color, but
YES it is carried in the generations and culture
though it CAN be overcome by recognizing it, not denying it.

Yours truly,
Emily


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No two people on the planet are equals.  Not even identical twins.
> ...



Dear Matthew:
1. Politically, I would say the disparity in land ownership and access to property laws would explain the major problems we see between black and white inequality (not based on genetics unless you count how the oppression of slavery led to rapes and broken families that affected people's future generations and family lineage in a negative way by genocide)

2. Spiritually you can prove people and human nature are equal for all people
by defining this as BODY/MIND/SPIRIT which all people have of all races/religions/etc.
If you want to say the differences are coming from the physical genetics affecting the mind in terms of intelligence, please also look at the differences passed down from the political and cultural conditions that ALSO correlate with the physical patterns in the body and mind.

If you compare Asians and Latinos who DON'T have broken family lines as the African Americans did that were never repaired, you can see a difference in cohesiveness and social support.  The Native Americans suffer this also, where genocidal disruptions still affect generations today; where the damage was done socially that was then carried spiritually or genetically. The prison culture that has taken over and broken many African American families and communities is so entrenched in unequal legal and economic factors, the vicious cycle is perpetuated that way, regardless if there were genetics involved or not, it would continue by social forces alone.

As stated in the other message to Jeremiah, there is an additional social stigma attached to learning the "white man's" system of education and laws that have caused spiritual and social segregation. So that IS passed down culturally but is not genetic unless you count the psychological patterns of oppression or abuse that scientists are finding in DNA. To be fair how much of that can be traced to political conditions BEFORE it affected the genetics?

My view is that the spiritual process is what governs the political process.
So the more we come together as equals on a spiritual level, and share responsibility for fixing problems politically and socially that perpetuate disparity, then we will fix both levels.

The one place I might agree with you on genetics is where scientific studies
show that oppressive or abusive conditions can alter people's DNA and be physically passed down.
But again, those conditions were not naturally occurring, but came from external social events which then affected generations of family lines, in both Native Americans and African Americans due to genocide causing disruption on multiple levels still not resolved.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2013)

Smiley High grad who beat odds wins national award - Houston Chronicle

Here Matthew
To be fair and show I am not "justifying" or "excusing" the lack of equal education among African Americans as a black/white issue of race or genetics, etc.

Here is an article about Devon Wade who not only overcame an impaired social background with both parents in prison, but is seeking a Master's and Doctor's degree in Criminal Justice and African American studies in order to combat the problems that are not helping families and communities like his to break out of the cycle of incarceration, as he received help and support to do.

Smiley High grad who beat odds wins national award - Houston Chronicle 

Honestly, Matthew, I would say this young man is not my equal but my superior.
He went through worse than me, and came out ahead of where I am after a college degree.

I would say our roles in society and in life are spiritually determined first,
and then they are manifested physically and socially from there.

I would say the spiritual patterns govern BOTH the genetics AND the social conditions,
both the nature AND the nurture. The genetics is NOT the cause, but it can reflect the
patterns of society that people carry spiritually from one generation to the next.

By forgiveness and healing, these patterns can be broken and resolved. And the spiritual level is where all people can be equally respectful and supportive of each other, accepting the fact that none of us is the same, and we all have different battles to overcome.
=======
Houstonian Devon Wade, 20, is the first black student at LSU to receive the Harry S. Truman Scholarship, a $30,000 award. Photo: Melissa Phillip, Chronicle

By society's standards, Devon Wade should have been another grim statistic.

He's a young black male. He grew up in a northeast Houston low-income neighborhood infested with violence. And both his parents were behind prison bars for most of his life.

But it turns out that the 20-year-old Wade is, indeed, a statistic. A graduate of M.B. Smiley High School in the North Forest district, he's the first African-American student at Louisiana State University to receive the prestigious Harry S. Truman Scholarship Award.

The competitive award honors college juniors who show leadership potential. About 60 students across the country are selected each year and receive $30,000 to pursue graduate study in public service fields.

But for Wade, a straight-A student, the award is less about money and more about setting an example for other young black scholars.

&#8220;They can say, &#8216;Hey, if he can do it, I can do it,'&#8201;&#8221; Wade said.

In his neighborhood, lack of encouragement and complacency keeps many young people from looking beyond their world, he said. People often told him he would end up like his parents, but he made up his mind in middle school that his life would be different.

All it took was some tangible school recognition &#8212; candy and a coupon to Jack in the Box.

&#8220;I always did good in school but I didn't care,&#8221; Wade said. &#8220;When they honored me for doing good and making honor roll, I said, &#8216;They're going to reward me?' That was a changing factor in my life. That's when I became passionate about education.&#8221;

Raised by grandparents

While Wade's mind was on his studies, his heart yearned for the life he saw on TV &#8212; two parents at home, sitting around the Christmas tree with their children.

&#8220;I've always longed for that,&#8221; said Wade, whose boyish face belies his 6-foot-1-inch height. &#8220;I don't care if I'm 40 years old when it happens. I still want that.&#8221;

Wade has never met his father because he is in federal prison. His mother has been in and out of state prison throughout his life. His maternal grandparents raised him, his identical twin and two younger brothers, who are in college and high school. His granny made sure the four brothers had contact with their parents. The boys exchanged letters with their father and visited their mother in prison.

He said he never talked about his parents being incarcerated because of the stigma. &#8220;People look down on you and treat you different. I didn't want people feeling sorry for me.&#8221;

He bottled up his emotions, which felt like he was carrying around a weight, and some days he felt depressed, he said. &#8220;Those are times when you need someone to talk to,&#8221; he said.

In high school, Wade, then 15, turned to No More Victims Inc., a Houston nonprofit that provides support for youths whose parents are incarcerated.

The group's founder, Marilyn Gambrell, remembers the quiet and shy boy who didn't say much during meetings but was always observant and attentive. He also was angry back then and got into fights, she said.

&#8220;But all the brilliance we knew was there is now spilling over,&#8221; Gambrell said proudly. &#8220;He's so expressive, well-spoken and confident.&#8221;

The program, Wade said, taught him how to deal with his problems and move on with his life. He served as student body president and band drum major, ran track, was a member of the National Honor Society and graduated magna cum laude. He also was accepted to all six universities he applied to and collected more than $100,000 in scholarships.

He's now working on double majors &#8212; sociology with a concentration on criminal justice, and African-American studies &#8212; and on a thesis on how the stigma of having incarcerated parents affects children's education.

Travel opportunities

Last summer Wade studied in Africa, where he honed his fluency in Swahili. This summer he'll participate in a research program at the University of Chicago and will be on track to graduate early in December. His goal is to become an FBI agent.

&#8220;I'm just so proud of my boy,&#8221; said his mother, Suzanne Wade, who was paroled last year and recently completed a commercial driving certificate program at Houston Community College. &#8220;I've always told him to not travel down my path, to continue to think positive, do good and stay focused. I'm grateful he's on the right track.

&#8220;I owe my parents a great deal,&#8221; she said. &#8220;All my boys are doing great.&#8221;

Wade, who is active on his college campus, never misses an opportunity to give back. He mentors students in No More Victims and in a community program in Louisiana.

&#8220;I had to go through so much I didn't want to go through,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It's important for those who make it out to come back. That's what the community lacks.&#8221;


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

YOU: I can tell you the cultural and economic education and experience is NOT equal for many African Americans due to the Slavery issue setting back families by 150 years on the learning curve of property laws only applying to whites.

ME:  This kind of generalization has its own kind of racism implied in it towards current day white people. You're blaming current white people for 150 years ago??  Can I blame Italians from 2000 years ago for oppressing my anglo peoples? Can I go in and demand free pizza at an italian pizzeria because Romans kept the savages, who were my ancestors, from invading Rome??  The govt needs to encourage black people to excell academically, rather than try to make black people paranoid that nothing is or ever will be equal. 

When feminists cry wolf and make up horrific statistics like 1 in 4 women is raped -- which is demonstrably false -- it makes women paranoid of men. Similarly, when liberals paint these overly negative pictures of current day opportunities for blacks, they simply continue to create paranoia and hatred toward white people.  Why continue THAT negative cycle? Rather than over-reach with some explanation of current low black achievement by some sinister ongoing cycle frrm 150 years ago, how about offering black people a vision of success and pride in themselves and  other citizens of this country???


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > To be clear the very question was racist.
> ...



Of course AA ( affirmative action ) is racist. No question.  For that matter the president is a racist.  I don't recall any president being as racist as this one.  I think its a record breaker.  - Jeremiah


----------



## lore (Feb 21, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> YOU: I can tell you the cultural and economic education and experience is NOT equal for many African Americans due to the Slavery issue setting back families by 150 years on the learning curve of property laws only applying to whites.
> 
> ME:  This kind of generalization has its own kind of racism implied in it towards current day white people. You're blaming current white people for 150 years ago??  Can I blame Italians from 2000 years ago for oppressing my anglo peoples? Can I go in and demand free pizza at an italian pizzeria because Romans kept the savages, who were my ancestors, from invading Rome??  The govt needs to encourage black people to excell academically, rather than try to make black people paranoid that nothing is or ever will be equal.
> 
> When feminists cry wolf and make up horrific statistics like 1 in 4 women is raped -- which is demonstrably false -- it makes women paranoid of men. Similarly, when liberals paint these overly negative pictures of current day opportunities for blacks, they simply continue to create paranoia and hatred toward white people.  Why continue THAT negative cycle? Rather than over-reach with some explanation of current low black achievement by some sinister ongoing cycle frrm 150 years ago, how about offering black people a vision of success and pride in themselves and  other citizens of this country???




Yeah, don't point out sexism and racism because women and people of color will finally realize the inequities within the system. Lived experience and real oppression is nothing compared to privileged people's hurt feelings!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


----------



## Huey (Feb 21, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> ...


----------



## IanC (Feb 22, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> ...




evidence for disparity in brain size is pretty conclusive. the finer gradations in other aspects are not defined as racial differences because the scientists involved would not get further funding if they did.

I get the feeling that you are really just interested in the story of how Einstein's brain may have been smaller than normal. autopsy methods in 1955 were not up to today's standards and the results may very easily be more legend than fact. any picture I have seen of Einstein show that his head was large so I find it doubtful that his brain was small. I find it more interesting that he did not speak until later than the average. there are many things that can be caused by different factors. late talking is usually associated with brain trauma or deficiency but there is a sub population where it is associated with a different type of brain wiring that often leads to mathematical or musical ability or even genius.

ECTs (elementary cognitive tasks) are one way of timing brain speed. the average racial time for these tasks is negatively correlated to IQ (quicker brain is a smarter brain). as usual there is a racial hierarchy with asians at the top and blacks at the bottom.

I hope that answers some of your questions, or at least leads you to further areas to investigate.


----------



## IanC (Feb 22, 2013)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> ...


----------



## IanC (Feb 22, 2013)

emilynghiem said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




emily- I applaude your work in trying to make people's lives better. but dont confuse your faith in people as scientific fact.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 22, 2013)

IanC said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 22, 2013)

Matthew said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew- every race has individuals at every point on the normal curve. because there are six times as many whites that means there are just as many dull whites as dull blacks. what do you want to do with the dull whites?
> ...



Why different data points for blacks and whites in the charts?


----------



## Dorkazoid_Jones (Feb 22, 2013)

lore said:


> Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > YOU: I can tell you the cultural and economic education and experience is NOT equal for many African Americans due to the Slavery issue setting back families by 150 years on the learning curve of property laws only applying to whites.
> ...



Yes inequalities do exist and many of them have historically been against white males. How many women have died for their country and are in Arlington Cemetary? About zero. How many women of color?  About zero. A lower class white guy will need better credentials than an upper class black guy to get into the same college...  But it doesn't matter to you because your self esteem is based on some phony victimhood. Without it, you'd have to admit you're a loser...


----------



## lore (Feb 23, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> lore said:
> 
> 
> > Dorkazoid_Jones said:
> ...



That perceived anti-male bias is actually patriarchy backstabbing every now and then.
BELIEVE THAT.


----------



## IanC (Feb 23, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...





there is pretty good agreement between the various links. the 'numbers' are always artificially assigned. it is the standard deviations that tell the story. (US) blacks are about 1.1 std dev lower on tests of cognitive ability. this makes large differences when there are high threshholds. if a medical doctor needs a 115 IQ just to pass the degree, then realistically only 1/50th of blacks are capable while 1/6th of whites are. there are 6 times more whites than blacks, so only one in fifty doctors should be black if only intelligence were involved.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 23, 2013)

IanC said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



The Doctors aren't all that bright as it turns out anyway.  They are letting the DEA ..Government  and the Pharms dictate how they must operate as of late.

I guess if you are scared enough it doesn't really matter how smart you are.

Blacks in my experience have a better fight or flight reaction which is a useful advantage as our society goes down the toilet.


----------



## IanC (Feb 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...





perhaps.

I cannot help but notice that western culture seems to have the highest resistance to corruption, and the most sympathy for fairness even at expense to itself.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 24, 2013)

Boyman said:


> All these numbers are made up. There is no facts concerning black intillectual inferiority



No. They are not.  Many in the black community are actively degrading those that live among them and the results show up in the knowledge and skills needed to perform well in society as a whole.  There are many ways to "dumb down" human beings.  Whites, Asians...Latinos are all potential victims of their own community's habits and culture.

Unfortunately blacks clearly do not respect other blacks as is clearly demonstrated by the murder and assault statistics that make headlines every day.

There is no group of peoples that commits crimes against their own like the black communities do.

That is stupid.  It reveals a truth that statistics show that can't be burried unlike the victims of black stupidity in the streets.


----------



## malikc6 (Feb 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Boyman said:
> 
> 
> > All these numbers are made up. There is no facts concerning black intillectual inferiority
> ...



Its sad when race has to be an issue when its crime, low iqs, or anything else negative. In a way, these statistics makes me feel kind of bad.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



Start with providing IQ results by income.  Then provide IQ results for urban vs. suburban vs. rural.

Then we will go from there.

Get busy.

And I bet it really chafes your balls that Jews score highest on IQ tests, which is probably why you leave them out of any discussions about IQ tests.


----------



## Huey (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh pulease prove to me that whites are equal to anything.


----------



## Huey (Mar 2, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Boyman said:
> 
> 
> > All these numbers are made up. There is no facts concerning black intillectual inferiority
> ...


 BS what about organize crime,italians did it all in their neighborhoods,so did the irish.


----------



## Duped (Mar 2, 2013)

Jews as a whole are the smartest. Blacks as a whole are the dumbest - they are quick to violence; slow to reason!


----------



## Meathead (Mar 3, 2013)

Huey said:


> BS what about organize crime,italians did it all in their neighborhoods,so did the irish.


If you focus on the word "organized" you might come to some kind of an epiphany. It may require more thought than which you are capable.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 3, 2013)

g5000 said:


> [
> 
> And I bet it really chafes your balls that Jews score highest on IQ tests, which is probably why you leave them out of any discussions about IQ tests.



People leave it out because jews are not really a race.  They are white people!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Shitshisspeedos, you never told us what your advanced degree is in. Engineering? One of the sciences? You're not of a 'lesser race,' are you? Tell us so we can be appropriately impressed.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 3, 2013)

IanC said:


> I cannot help but notice that western culture seems to have the highest resistance to corruption, and the most sympathy for fairness even at expense to itself.



 And that's  a real weakness of whites.  Trying to be fair and decent. Blacks aren't like that - they will persecute whites all they can.  All blacks support affirmative action and want more of it.


----------



## Zona (Mar 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> 
> Please show me how I am wrong??? If not then show me how it isn't genetic?



I am black.  Are you saying you are superior to me?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Shitshisspeedos, what have you ever invented? What technology do we have YOU to thank for? What evidence to you possess that you are any more valuable or intelligent than a lump of shit? Anything? Anything?

No? I didn't think so.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 3, 2013)

Dorkazoid_Jones said:


> [
> 
> Yes inequalities do exist and many of them have historically been against white males. How many women have died for their country and are in Arlington Cemetary? About zero...



Yup - women like to complain about how they didn't even have the vote until 1920 but OTOH they have NEVER been subject to the draft. Millions of men drafted into service and not a single woman.

If i was 18 and was offered a deal by the govt - sacrifice forever my right to vote in exchange for never being drafted.   I'd take it, so would everyone.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Please prove with *real data* that blacks are our equals in intellect. The link within my sig has all the SAT, ACT, IQ data to show that I have a solid case.
> ...



HAHAHA.  What a stupid thing to say. No one is saying all whites are smarter than all blacks. There is overlap between the groups but on average whites are much smarter. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 3, 2013)

Shitshisspeedos once again tries to hide his personal inferiority in a group that ultimately does not represent or want him. So sad.


----------



## malikc6 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shootspeeders has no accomplishments in his life and probably feels the only way to make himself feel superior is by saying his race is smarter than the other races. Best to ignore him. If he was successful in life, I'm sure he wouldn't be such an ignorant prick. I actually kind of feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## IanC (Mar 4, 2013)

malikc6 said:


> Shootspeeders has no accomplishments in his life and probably feels the only way to make himself feel superior is by saying his race is smarter than the other races. Best to ignore him. If he was successful in life, I'm sure he wouldn't be such an ignorant prick. I actually kind of feel sorry for the guy.




I always get a good laugh when people like you think that you can magically devine the inner workings and intentions of other posters. news flash....you can't

when you put the evidence into piles, for and against, there is massive amounts of data drawn from reality on one side. and wishful thinking on the other.

on average, blacks are
1. less intelligent
2. more violent and prone to criminality
3. less socially successful and much more likely to need social assistance

you cannot argue these things. they have been measured and found to be true.

there is much more room to argue _why_ these things are true. genetics is a slam dunk for intelligence. genetics is highly suggestive in violence and criminality. intelligence is a strong factor in social success, which leads back to genetics.

but many people _wish_ that everybody was equal in all ways even though it is obvious that they are not. not betweenindividual blacks, not between indiviual whites, and not between the white and black racial groups.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 4, 2013)

ShootSpeeders said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I  can't help but notice you don't have the IQ results by income strata at your fingertips.  Is that why you chopped my post?

You and your butt buddy Mathew need to get busy finding them or your whole bigoted house of cards has just fallen apart.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 4, 2013)

Poverty Lowers IQ, Study Says



> Contrary to "The Bell Curve" findings, a new study published in the April issue of Child Development by researchers at Columbia and Northwestern Universities suggests that poverty and early learning opportunities -- not race -- account for the gap in IQ scores between blacks and whites.
> 
> *Adjustments for socioeconomic conditions almost completely eliminate differences in IQ scores between black and white children*, according to the study's co-investigators. They include Jeanne Brooks-Gunn and Pamela Klebanov of Columbia's Teachers College, and Greg Duncan of the Center for Urban Affairs and Policy Research at Northwestern University.
> 
> *As in many other studies, the black children in the study had IQ scores a full 15 points lower than their white counterparts. Poverty alone, the researchers found, accounted for 52 percent of that difference, cutting it to 7 points. Controlling for the children's home environment reduced the difference by another 28 percent, to a statistically insignificant 3 points -- in essence, eliminating the gap altogether.*



Sorry to disappoint you asshole bigots.  Go back and tell your butt buddies at Stormfront you had your asses handed to you.


----------



## malikc6 (Mar 4, 2013)

IanC said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Shootspeeders has no accomplishments in his life and probably feels the only way to make himself feel superior is by saying his race is smarter than the other races. Best to ignore him. If he was successful in life, I'm sure he wouldn't be such an ignorant prick. I actually kind of feel sorry for the guy.
> ...


Please prove how this all comes down to genetics. I guess I would be an exception. My iq is 100 and I have never stole anything in my life. (Iq tests don't even fully tell how smart a person is. Some people have low Iqs but are very smart people. They can't tell everything.) Most of the blacks I am friends with are no where what you call them. My mother and father works their asses for their doctorates degree. While doing this, my mother is a substitute teacher and my dad works as a principle. Both of my parents have worked in the educational fields all their life. 

Please prove how this all comes down to genetics. Intelligence can also be increased by the individual. Free will determines if a person does crime or violence. Adding these makes it seems like its our instinct to cause crime and do what we do. It is free will and people who happen to be black are the ones who misuse it. It is sad that races have to be generalized or averaged out. 

Now I ask you this. You think your smarter than the average black? I am asking YOU individually. What do you do? Hows your attitudes? Can you explain how you are more intelligent than the average black?


----------

